# Mayweather vs McGregor



## Midnight-shadow

The fight that nobody thought would happen actually did, with arguably the best UFC fighter going toe-to-toe with the undefeated boxing champ, under boxing rules. Here's a video of the fight:






I'm honestly surprised at how well McGregor did against Mayweather in the opening rounds, although it's not at all surprising that he was unable to suppress his natural instincts and used a lot of illegal back hammer fists in the fight.


----------



## Headhunter

As expected no surprise at all for anyone with common sense. Mcgregors cardio is a joke that's been a weakness for years and still has done nothing about it. According to the offical judges cards he won 1 round and he honestly didnt look great. Mcgregor got finished by a guy who hasn't fought in 2 years is 40 years old and isn't known for finishing people (last finish was in 2009)


----------



## Tez3

All over the social media people who do neither boxing nor MMA are suddenly experts, it's ridiculous. There's everything from it was a fix to MMA is fake. People who know neither of the fighters are now the fighter's best friends, know all about them and can tell you they knew who was going to win. McGregor has been on the MMA circuit for over 12 years, many of us do actually know him, have seen him fight in his early days yet it seems we didn't really know anything about him according to the armchair experts. Quite sick and tired of all the nonsense from the non fight fans, can't wait until another fight/game/whatever happens and they can move onto being 'experts' in that. When Andy Murray starting winning and became number one seed, the same people who were gobbing off about the McGregor fight were instant tennis experts. Roll on the next event to take these experts away from MMA.


----------



## kuniggety

Headhunter said:


> As expected no surprise at all for anyone with common sense. Mcgregors cardio is a joke that's been a weakness for years and still has done nothing about it. According to the offical judges cards he won 1 round and he honestly didnt look great. Mcgregor got finished by a guy who hasn't fought in 2 years is 40 years old and isn't known for finishing people (last finish was in 2009)



He won the first 3 rounds. He used his jab very effectively in those rounds. The judges gave round 4 to Mayweather but it and round 5 were pretty close. By round 6 is when Mayweather was opening up and it was going downhill for McGregor. The rules are so limiting in boxing that it was a little frustrating... Mayweather exploited them extremely well. Whenever McGregor had a good angle, Mayweather would ball up and turn away which would stop the strikes since you can't strike from behind in boxing.


----------



## Headhunter

Malos1979 said:


> I think their both winners, at least their wallets are
> 
> Now on  a serious note, it was hard for McGregor to let go of his MMA habbits, the hammerfists against the back of the head a couple times and he tried to beat a boxer at his own game which is very hard, same would go for Mayweather if they were fighting on MMA rules.
> 
> All in all two excellent athletes.


Wouldn't really call mcgregor an excellent athlete when he gases in 5 rounds


----------



## hoshin1600

It seems the score cards are available on line if you look for them. Connor won more than one round.

I did not watch the fight. I read round by round commentary from both boxing and MMA outlets.  They both mentioned the ref giving multiple warnings about the clich and the hammer fists.
My question is was Connor unable to surpress his natural urge, or was it purposeful dirty boxing?


----------



## Tez3

hoshin1600 said:


> My question is was Connor unable to surpress his natural urge, or was it purposeful dirty boxing



I'd say they were done on purpose, McGregor has done enough boxing in his past to know the rules and not fall back on old habits, if he didn't push it too far he could easy unsettle an opponent with illegal strikes. I've actually see it happen in the Olympic boxing before. 
'So called 'dirty' boxing is actually taught in MMA, the strikes aren't against MMA rules but are illegal in boxing.


----------



## hoshin1600

Headhunter said:


> Wouldn't really call mcgregor an excellent athlete when he gases in 5 rounds


It's clear you don't like the guy and that's fine but let's be realistic Conner new right well if he didn't put him away early his chances of a late fight win were slim. I think he probably came out too strong in the beginning. A pace that he couldn't keep up. That is to be expected from someone who has never gone 12 rounds. But it could also have been his game plan knowing the odds.
You can't say the guy is not in shape, that's just ridiculous. It's about how hard you push yourself.


----------



## hoshin1600

Tez3 said:


> I'd say they were done on purpose, McGregor has done enough boxing in his past to know the rules and not fall back on old habits, if he didn't push it too far he could easy unsettle an opponent with illegal strikes. I've actually see it happen in the Olympic boxing before.
> 'So called 'dirty' boxing is actually taught in MMA, the strikes aren't against MMA rules but are illegal in boxing.


This was my thought. But I didn't see the fight.  Sounded like he was using the Thai clich to tire Mayweather, something he would not be used to.


----------



## Headhunter

hoshin1600 said:


> It's clear you don't like the guy and that's fine but let's be realistic Conner new right well if he didn't put him away early his chances of a late fight win were slim. I think he probably came out too strong in the beginning. A pace that he couldn't keep up. That is to be expected from someone who has never gone 12 rounds. But it could also have been his game plan knowing the odds.
> You can't say the guy is not in shape, that's just ridiculous. It's about how hard you push yourself.


He's proved time and time again his cardio is garbage. First nate diaz fight gassed out in 2 rounds when he had a full training camp got submitted, second diaz fight got so gassed he literally had to turn and run away, now this fight gasses out gets finished. 

There's no excuse for a professional fighter not being able to go the full distance in a fight. Literally all they do is train, he should've done enough sparring and pad work and running so that he could do 12 rounds no problem. Honestly you can't say he's got good cardio because in 3 of his last 4 fights he gassed out and in 2 of those got beaten because of it, the other one he just managed to get a decision.

It's not hating these are fact. He should've focused more on training than talking about a stupid sparring video.


----------



## Headhunter

hoshin1600 said:


> It seems the score cards are available on line if you look for them. Connor won more than one round.
> 
> I did not watch the fight. I read round by round commentary from both boxing and MMA outlets.  They both mentioned the ref giving multiple warnings about the clich and the hammer fists.
> My question is was Connor unable to surpress his natural urge, or was it purposeful dirty boxing?


2 out of 3 judges gave him only 1 round which was the first, 1 judge gave him 3.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Mayweather vs. McGregor fight results, highlights: Money wins via 10th-round TKO



> At the time of the stoppage, Mayweather led on all three judges' scorecards (87-83, 89-82, 89-81).





> McGregor, 29, who was making his debut as a boxer, never fought recklessly or overly aggressively, in contrast to his prediction of a first-round knockout. *What he did was present Mayweather with a poised and credible challenge, teasing a bright future in the boxing game should he consider it.*


----------



## Tez3

Well he can't be that bad, he's only had three losses out of 24 pro fights.


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> 2 out of 3 judges gave him only 1 round which was the first, 1 judge gave him 3.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The general opinion among non partisan professional fighters is that scorecard doesn't show the truth, somewhat biased.


----------



## Headhunter

They're the only stats that matter at the end of the day. Anyway 1 round or 5 rounds he had no chance of winning when it got stopped. The most generous opinions have him winning 5 rounds so if the fight had gone the next 2 he still wouldve lost 5 to 7 and there was no chance he would've stopped him then he was done and out of the fight. The referee saved him from going down


----------



## Xue Sheng

I forgot the most important quote in the article Iinked. What Mayweather had to say about it



> "He's a lot better than I thought he was," Mayweather said. "He used different angles. He was a tough competitor, but I was the better man tonight.



What the fighters, and judges, say is pretty much what I go with in these things...everything else is speculation and opinion


----------



## Headhunter

Malos1979 said:


> Probably a better athlete than you....


Well he is about 30 years younger than me so you know....but I know when I was in my fighting career I always made damm sure I was in the best shape possible and went 12 rounds on numerous occasions both in actual competition and sparring and I never gassed out to the point where I couldn't fight any more. Even today where I'm not as fit I can still do about 8 rounds at 100% before starting to slow down.

To me cardio is the one thing anyone can have, not everyone can have power or speed or toughness or the best chin or the best ability but anyone can get good cardio as long as you put the work in. To me there's no excuse for a professional athlete who trains full time to not be in shape to go a full 12 rounds.


----------



## DaveB

SPOILER

The fight went as expected.

Mayweather barely threw a punch in the first three rounds as he worked out McGregor's tactics.

McGregor leaned into his karate base and used his reach to pick off Mayweather and shut down a lot of his common tactics.

Mayweather had figured out by round three that he needed to get inside his opponents reach and shut down his long range method, which forced more movement out of McGregor and burned him out over the next 6 rounds.

Stamina and a lack of tactical variability lost McGregor the fight.


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> SPOILER
> 
> The fight went as expected.
> 
> Mayweather barely threw a punch in the first three rounds as he worked out McGregor's tactics.
> 
> McGregor leaned into his karate base and used his reach to pick off Mayweather and shut down a lot of his common tactics.
> 
> Mayweather had figured out by round three that he needed to get inside his opponents reach and shut down his long range method, which forced more movement out of McGregor and burned him out over the next 6 rounds.
> 
> Stamina and a lack of tactical variability lost McGregor the fight.


Yep pretty much. Nothing unexpected all this talk about mcgregors power and he never really even hurt him once. But they both make millions off this. The only people who lose are the ones silly enough to pay 100 to watch it


----------



## Headhunter

DaveB said:


> SPOILER
> 
> The fight went as expected.
> 
> Mayweather barely threw a punch in the first three rounds as he worked out McGregor's tactics.
> 
> McGregor leaned into his karate base and used his reach to pick off Mayweather and shut down a lot of his common tactics.
> 
> Mayweather had figured out by round three that he needed to get inside his opponents reach and shut down his long range method, which forced more movement out of McGregor and burned him out over the next 6 rounds.
> 
> Stamina and a lack of tactical variability lost McGregor the fight.


That's another difference between boxing and mma. In boxing you can afford to give away a few rounds like mayweather did but in mma you haven't got the time to do that due to it only being 3 or 5 rounds so you have to go for it straight away


----------



## Tez3

DaveB said:


> McGregor leaned into his karate base



He doesn't have a karate base having never done it, his stand up is boxing. He started at 12 at the Crumlin Boxing club under Philip Sutcliffe.


----------



## jks9199

kuniggety said:


> He won the first 3 rounds. He used his jab very effectively in those rounds. The judges gave round 4 to Mayweather but it and round 5 were pretty close. By round 6 is when Mayweather was opening up and it was going downhill for McGregor. The rules are so limiting in boxing that it was a little frustrating... Mayweather exploited them extremely well. Whenever McGregor had a good angle, Mayweather would ball up and turn away which would stop the strikes since you can't strike from behind in boxing.


Haven't watched the fight yet, so I will take you at your word.

But... isn't that the point?  To know and use the rules of a competition in order to win?  Seems like Mayweather recognized that the fight duration and pace would be different from what McGregor is accustomed to, and used that to his advantage.  Go longer than most MMA matches, use the limited targets to deprive McGregor of opportunities to hit him, and capitalize on his own opportunities.   There's a reason boxing has been called physical chess, the fight game, the sweet science...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jks9199 said:


> Haven't watched the fight yet, so I will take you at your word.
> 
> But... isn't that the point?  To know and use the rules of a competition in order to win?  Seems like Mayweather recognized that the fight duration and pace would be different from what McGregor is accustomed to, and used that to his advantage.  Go longer than most MMA matches, use the limited targets to deprive McGregor of opportunities to hit him, and capitalize on his own opportunities.   There's a reason boxing has been called physical chess, the fight game, the sweet science...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That was my take from what Mayweather described as his strategy. He had said it would never go the distance, and if he believed that, he could afford to lose every scored round, and just win by KO/TKO. Seems a reasonable approach. He threw fewer punches, and scored with a much higher percentage, which seems in keeping with that idea.


----------



## jobo

jks9199 said:


> Haven't watched the fight yet, so I will take you at your word.
> 
> But... isn't that the point?  To know and use the rules of a competition in order to win?  Seems like Mayweather recognized that the fight duration and pace would be different from what McGregor is accustomed to, and used that to his advantage.  Go longer than most MMA matches, use the limited targets to deprive McGregor of opportunities to hit him, and capitalize on his own opportunities.   There's a reason boxing has been called physical chess, the fight game, the sweet science...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm surprised that conner was out fitnessed by a guy 12 years older than him, it seems clear that the strategy was to knock him over early rather than out last him


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Tez3 said:


> All over the social media people who do neither boxing nor MMA are suddenly experts, it's ridiculous.



I don't know much about boxing or MMA.  I'm not an expert.  I'm not interested in either sport.  I believe both Mayweather and McGregor are superb athletes, very good at what they do.  I had no opinion about the outcome of the fight, didn't make a prediction, and don't care either way.

I think it's funny how many armchair experts, as you say, are suddenly very loud or very quiet, depending on their previous predictions, and so much butthurt going around today.

I think the sun came up today regardless of who won, and just like Game of Thrones (which I also have zero interest in) IT JUST DOESN'T MATTER what happened last night.

Not one thing that matters in this world changes because of it.  Nothing.  It's entertainment, nothing more.  And not that entertaining when it comes down to it.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Mma fighter playing in a boxer ' s sandbox pretty much sums it up.  Not sure why people expected a different outcome.  To make the transition from an MMA mindset to a boxer mindset is not an easy task.  On fighter had to fight in the other fighter's strength.  Good payday but nothing more than one fighter testing out his skills and the other testing out his ability to analyze his opponent who doesn't have a boxer ' s mindset.


----------



## Tez3

This. From an MMA fighter mate of mine explaining the fight to her son.
"But McGregor did pretty well, though, didn't he? It took Mayweather 10 rounds to stop him".
"Well, kid, what you need to remember is the primary objective of professional fighting."
"To knock the other guy out...?"
"Nope. Guess again". 
*pause* "...to make money?"...
"Uh huh. So think about that for a minute."


----------



## Tez3

Bill Mattocks said:


> Game of Thrones (which I also have zero interest in)



Thought you'd like this though, the theme tune. It's as enjoyable if not more so then the fight this morning ( five in the morning for us!) 
Coldstream Guards perform Game of Thrones theme during Changing the Guard ceremony


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> I'm surprised that conner was out fitnessed by a guy 12 years older than him, it seems clear that the strategy was to knock him over early rather than out last him


It shouldn't surprise you if you've seen the diaz fights


----------



## kuniggety

jks9199 said:


> Haven't watched the fight yet, so I will take you at your word.
> 
> But... isn't that the point?  To know and use the rules of a competition in order to win?  Seems like Mayweather recognized that the fight duration and pace would be different from what McGregor is accustomed to, and used that to his advantage.  Go longer than most MMA matches, use the limited targets to deprive McGregor of opportunities to hit him, and capitalize on his own opportunities.   There's a reason boxing has been called physical chess, the fight game, the sweet science...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I'm not a McGregor or Mayweather fanboy or hater, so I don't think I have too much bias on it. I agree that's the goal...win under the rule set of the sport you're in. I think it just really highlighted the differences in the sports in the stand up game (let alone the grappling part).


----------



## CB Jones

What this fight confirms is that MMA and boxing are just to completely different sports.

Kinda like taking Usain Bolt and having him enter the 1600 meter against that sports best.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

All professional sports have two aspects. One, they sell entertainment to fans. Two, the participants earn money.

That is all. No athlete would trade the money for a symbol like a ring, a belt, or a title. They compete if the money is right and that is all. It's a business.


----------



## CB Jones

Bill Mattocks said:


> All professional sports have two aspects. One, they sell entertainment to fans. Two, the participants earn money.
> 
> That is all. No athlete would trade the money for a symbol like a ring, a belt, or a title. They compete if the money is right and that is all. It's a business.



Gotta get paid while your body will allow it.


----------



## Danny T

The main objective in professional fight sports is money.
There are far more ways to win a professional fight than beating up the other person.
McGregor wasn't prepared to go 12 rounds. Not that he didn't train for it he simply wasn't prepared. Pro boxers spend several years preparing for 10 & 12 round fights not months. In the fight sports game there is a huge difference in time management and physical output management over 3-5 rounds vs 10-12 and it takes time to develop it.
Mayweather was smart and played the game using:
the rules...what the rules allowed as well as didn't allow,
physical output management,
time management,
He knew when to pressure, when and how to pick up points. (how to control the ring and pace of the fight)
McGregor's only chance was to get in an early KO or a lucky punch in the later rounds...didn't happen.
After he began to gas out in the 6th Mayweather was very patient started pressuring and then simply worn McGregor out and took the win.


----------



## Steve

I found the fight very entertaining.  I enjoyed it more than I expected, and while Conor is a loud mouth who has no class, I'm glad he didn't embarrass himself.  

Watching fights with a bunch of Canadian hockey players probably made it more fun.


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> It shouldn't surprise you if you've seen the diaz fights


ye has had a good few months to prepare for a 12 round fight, which he clearly didn't.
he was equal or a head at 6rounds and dead on his feet at round ten, that's a training issue.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> ye has had a good few months to prepare for a 12 round fight, which he clearly didn't.
> he was equal or a head at 6rounds and dead on his feet at round ten, that's a training issue.


He was no where ahead. As has been shown he won 1 round from 2 judges and 3 rounds from the other he was no where the lead


----------



## Martial D

The man went 10 against the best to ever do it professionally, having never done it professionally. Not only that, he made it competitive, it was not the mismatch literally every boxing pundit said it would be.

He did better against Floyd than 22 actual lifelong boxers that rose to be champion did. That IS a win in my eyes.


As for cardio, it is activity specific. Just because you can ride a bike 100 miles doesnt mean you can run 50, or swim ten. Change the order of those three activities and the truth remains truth. Of course someone that has boxed their whole life can do it longer than someone that hasnt. Just as within mma, grapplers gas striking, and strikers gas grappling, but not vice versa. Boxing is a wholly different activity than mma striking.


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> He was no where ahead. As has been shown he won 1 round from 2 judges and 3 rounds from the other he was no where the lead


well that's some dodgy judging then as he blizts him for four rounds, the commentators on the BBC had him even or ahead


----------



## Streetfighter2

Martial D said:


> The man went 10 against the best to ever do it professionally, having never done it professionally. Not only that, he made it competitive, it was not the mismatch literally every boxing pundit said it would be.
> 
> He did better against Floyd than 22 actual lifelong boxers that rose to be champion did. That IS a win in my eyes.


Getting finished is a win? Lol competitive...yeah soooo competitive 1 round to 8 so close right. A 29 year old in his prime who's regularly training and fighting lost to a 40 year old who hasn't fought in 2 years and weighed less than him...if that's a win to you I'd hate to see a loss. But tbh it's not a surprise you support him big mouths stick together


----------



## Martial D

Streetfighter2 said:


> Getting finished is a win? Lol competitive...yeah soooo competitive 1 round to 8 so close right. A 29 year old in his prime who's regularly training and fighting lost to a 40 year old who hasn't fought in 2 years and weighed less than him...if that's a win to you I'd hate to see a loss. But tbh it's not a surprise you support him big mouths stick together


I see you are showing your ignorance again. I guess you call it 'posting'.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> well that's some dodgy judging then as he blizts him for four rounds, the commentators on the BBC had him even or ahead


As I've said the only people who's opinion matters is the judges and if it had gone the distance it would've been a wipeout.


----------



## Martial D

Thanks for the dislike from your main account and the disagree from your other account btw, streethunter or headfighter or whatever you prefer to be called


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> As I've said the only people who's opinion matters is the judges and if it had gone the distance it would've been a wipeout.


no I'm pretty sure that other opinions matter, it wouldnt be the first dodgy judging panel,


----------



## Streetfighter2

Martial D said:


> I see you are showing your ignorance again. I guess you call it 'posting'.


Tell me one thing that I said that was wrong. Your boy got finished by a old guy known for winning decisions who also spent the last 2 weeks of his camp in a strip club now that's embarassing


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> Thanks for the dislike from your main account and the disagree from your other account btw, streethunter or headfighter or whatever you prefer to be called


What the hell are you on about now? Seriously how much garbage do you talk a day?


----------



## Martial D

Streetfighter2 said:


> Tell me one thing that I said that was wrong. Your boy got finished by a old guy known for winning decisions who also spent the last 2 weeks of his camp in a strip club now that's embarassing


Derp Derp Derp


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> no I'm pretty sure that other opinions matter, it wouldnt be the first dodgy judging panel,


No no one else's opinion matters, the judges decide who wins no one else, not the ref, not the promoter, not the BBC commentator just the judges


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> No no one else's opinion matters, the judges decide who wins no one else, not the ref, not the promoter, not the BBC commentator just the judges


well yes that's now it works, but that doesn't mean no other opinion matters,


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> well yes that's now it works, but that doesn't mean no other opinion matters,


In relation to the outcome of the fight it doesn't


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> In relation to the outcome of the fight it doesn't


but thats not what you said originally


----------



## Headhunter

Here we are here's the official stats. 

Mayweather landed 53.1 % 170 out of 320

Mcgregor landed 25.8 % 111 out of 430

Mayweather landed 58% power punches mcgregor 25% with mayweather landing 68 more power punches 

Mayweather vs. McGregor Results: Punch Stats Prove Scorecards Were Right


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> but thats not what you said originally


Yeah I did you said that's dodgy judging and I said it's only their opinion that matters


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> Here we are here's the official stats.
> 
> Mayweather landed 53.1 % 170 out of 320
> 
> Mcgregor landed 25.8 % 111 out of 430
> 
> Mayweather landed 58% power punches mcgregor 25% with mayweather landing 68 more power punches
> 
> Mayweather vs. McGregor Results: Punch Stats Prove Scorecards Were Right


we are only discussing the fight up to the end of rounds 6, no one is contesting that Floyd ran away with it after that, due to CMs fitness deficit


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> we are only discussing the fight up to the end of rounds 6, no one is contesting that Floyd ran away with it after that, due to CMs fitness deficit


No this thread is about the whole fight I posted that because it involves the whole fight and it was new information that's just been released so I posted it...blimey do you have to try and argue everything.


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> Yeah I did you said that's dodgy judging and I said it's only their opinion that matters


but there opinion only effects the actual outcome, opinions that they are dodgy still matter


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> No this thread is about the whole fight I posted that because it involves the whole fight and it was new information that's just been released so I posted it...blimey do you have to try and argue everything.


i said 
CM was at least equal at round,6, you said he wasn't, producing stats for the whole fight do not support that point at all


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> i said
> CM was at least equal at round,6, you said he wasn't, producing stats for the whole fight do not support that point at all


I wasn't talking to you when I posted that. When I reply I quote your posts, were you quoted in that? It's not all about you you know I posted it to share with people not just you.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> but there opinion only effects the actual outcome, opinions that they are dodgy still matter


Ok


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> I wasn't talking to you when I posted that. When I reply I quote your posts, were you quoted in that? It's not all about you you know I posted it to share with people not just you.


you weren't specifically replying to me, but its a public forum, you were taking to every one that reads it, including me


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> you weren't specifically replying to me, but its a public forum, you were taking to every one that reads it, including me


Ok


----------



## jks9199

jobo said:


> ye has had a good few months to prepare for a 12 round fight, which he clearly didn't.
> he was equal or a head at 6rounds and dead on his feet at round ten, that's a training issue.


It isn't necessarily only was he fit enough...  Pacing for a 3 minute, all stand up fight is different than a 5 minute match blending stand up and grappling.  It's just a different game, and hard to prep for in a matter of months.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199

Hey, guys...  let's try to keep things polite and friendly so that an uninvolved mod doesn't have to step in.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf

Danny T said:


> The main objective in professional fight sports is money.
> There are far more ways to win a professional fight than beating up the other person.
> McGregor wasn't prepared to go 12 rounds. Not that he didn't train for it he simply wasn't prepared. Pro boxers spend several years preparing for 10 & 12 round fights not months. In the fight sports game there is a huge difference in time management and physical output management over 3-5 rounds vs 10-12 and it takes time to develop it.
> Mayweather was smart and played the game using:
> the rules...what the rules allowed as well as didn't allow,
> physical output management,
> time management,
> He knew when to pressure, when and how to pick up points. (how to control the ring and pace of the fight)
> McGregor's only chance was to get in an early KO or a lucky punch in the later rounds...didn't happen.
> After he began to gas out in the 6th Mayweather was very patient started pressuring and then simply worn McGregor out and took the win.


Valid fight strategy


----------



## Hyoho

Headhunter said:


> Well he is about 30 years younger than me so you know....but I know when I was in my fighting career I always made damm sure I was in the best shape possible and went 12 rounds on numerous occasions both in actual competition and sparring and I never gassed out to the point where I couldn't fight any more. Even today where I'm not as fit I can still do about 8 rounds at 100% before starting to slow down.
> 
> To me cardio is the one thing anyone can have, not everyone can have power or speed or toughness or the best chin or the best ability but anyone can get good cardio as long as you put the work in. To me there's no excuse for a professional athlete who trains full time to not be in shape to go a full 12 rounds.


So how many million did you make?


----------



## JowGaWolf

This thread is funny.  Alot of MMA hurt feelings out there lol.  I finally saw the fight and it's clear that McGregor didn't have the advantage going into the the fight.  He's fighting one of the best boxers in the world in a sport that he doesn't compete in.  How many years has Mayweather been boxing? He's been in boxing for almost as long as McGregor has been alive (8 years short).  On top he's going against a guy who has defeated some of the best boxers in the world and who has remained undefeated.  No matter how much I really don't care for Mayweather, I have always acknowledged his boxing ability as  boxer.  That's a big mountain for McGregor to climb.  He literally tried to do what other professional boxers trained their whole life to do.  

If Mayweather was fighting MMA then it would have been a different end result, but Mayweather doesn't do MMA so he was smart for not trying to go against an MMA fighter's strength. 

I have no idea why so many people or so sensitive about this. Even McGregor acknowledge as much in reference to Mayweather's experience and his ability to analyze what was going on and make the necessary changes.  Mayweather didn't take the fight lightly which was good, sometimes fighters get cocky and he respected McGregor's ability which is a sign of a good fighter and accepting the fact that "Everyone is dangerous."  

In terms of boxing.  I wonder if anyone of McGregor's fighting tactics will make it into professional boxing.


----------



## Headhunter

Hyoho said:


> So how many million did you make?


Where were we talking about money?


----------



## Headhunter

JowGaWolf said:


> This thread is funny.  Alot of MMA hurt feelings out there lol.  I finally saw the fight and it's clear that McGregor didn't have the advantage going into the the fight.  He's fighting one of the best boxers in the world in a sport that he doesn't compete in.  How many years has Mayweather been boxing? He's been in boxing for almost as long as McGregor has been alive (8 years short).  On top he's going against a guy who has defeated some of the best boxers in the world and who has remained undefeated.  No matter how much I really don't care for Mayweather, I have always acknowledged his boxing ability as  boxer.  That's a big mountain for McGregor to climb.  He literally tried to do what other professional boxers trained their whole life to do.
> 
> If Mayweather was fighting MMA then it would have been a different end result, but Mayweather doesn't do MMA so he was smart for not trying to go against an MMA fighter's strength.
> 
> I have no idea why so many people or so sensitive about this. Even McGregor acknowledge as much in reference to Mayweather's experience and his ability to analyze what was going on and make the necessary changes.  Mayweather didn't take the fight lightly which was good, sometimes fighters get cocky and he respected McGregor's ability which is a sign of a good fighter and accepting the fact that "Everyone is dangerous."
> 
> In terms of boxing.  I wonder if anyone of McGregor's fighting tactics will make it into professional boxing.


Fact is mma is mma boxing is boxing, there's hundreds of differences. It's like saying a professional badminton player can beat andy Murray at tennis because both sports use similar looking rackets and hit something over a net. It's a totally different sport. An mma fighter will always beat a boxer in mma and a boxer will always beat an mma fighter in boxing. 

I'm just so surprised anyone thought this would go any other way


----------



## thanson02

Just got done watching the fight this morning.

McGregor did much better then I thought he would.  I have been watching Mayweather for a while now and when the fight first started, I was wondering why he was holding back.  As the match went on, it became obvious what he was doing.  In the end, I thought it was a good fight.  I also saw a tweet from Mayweather saying that this was his last fight.  Don't blame him. he made a ton of cash with this fight.

In the end, Looks like Mayweather played smart and finished strong.


----------



## thanson02

Headhunter said:


> Where were we talking about money?



What are you talking about?  It is all about the money.


----------



## Danny T

thanson02 said:


> What are you talking about?  It is all about the money.


It is all about the money.

It isn't about MMA or Boxing...it isn't about an particular fighter.
It is an Entertainment business. It is about selling viewing. So it comes down to who are people willing to part of their money to be entertained by. The fight itself is simply the set up or the stage for the show that people will pay to view. It isn't about who is the best fighter mma or boxing...it is about who sells.


----------



## JowGaWolf

thanson02 said:


> Just got done watching the fight this morning.
> 
> McGregor did much better then I thought he would.  I have been watching Mayweather for a while now and when the fight first started, I was wondering why he was holding back.  As the match went on, it became obvious what he was doing.  In the end, I thought it was a good fight.  I also saw a tweet from Mayweather saying that this was his last fight.  Don't blame him. he made a ton of cash with this fight.
> 
> In the end, Looks like Mayweather played smart and finished strong.


ha ha ha.. yeah he did.  Good for him though for making his money.  Hopefully he'll manage it better now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> i said
> CM was at least equal at round,6, you said he wasn't, producing stats for the whole fight do not support that point at all


He didn't post that as a reply to your post (note that you weren't quoted), but as a reply to the thread as a whole.


----------



## Buka

I watched the fight last night. What I learned this morning was that the judges had Mayweather so far ahead - that even if McGregor had clearly won the tenth, eleventh and twelfth - Mayweather would have won anyway. Had that happened - I believe there would have been an old fashioned riot at the fight. And maybe rightly so.

My question now is - will McGregor fight again? Estimates say, when all is said and done, he'll make 50 to 80 million dollars for last night's fight. How much does he make for a UFC fight? Would he be willing to take that kind of cut in pay?


----------



## CB Jones

Buka said:


> I watched the fight last night. What I learned this morning was that the judges had Mayweather so far ahead - that even if McGregor had clearly won the tenth, eleventh and twelfth - Mayweather would have won anyway. Had that happened - I believe there would have been an old fashioned riot at the fight. And maybe rightly so.
> 
> My question now is - will McGregor fight again? Estimates say, when all is said and done, he'll make 50 to 80 million dollars for last night's fight. How much does he make for a UFC fight? Would he be willing to take that kind of cut in pay?



He has an apparel and merchandise company and other business interest started.

I think he walks away and focuses on other revenue streams then makes a come back in the UFC in 2-3 years from now for mega money.


----------



## Tez3

Streetfighter2 said:


> Getting finished is a win? Lol competitive...yeah soooo competitive 1 round to 8 so close right. A 29 year old in his prime who's regularly training and fighting lost to a 40 year old who hasn't fought in 2 years and weighed less than him...if that's a win to you I'd hate to see a loss. But tbh it's not a surprise you support him big mouths stick together



How rude are you! I take it you just like having a pot at people here...that's called being a troll.
It was a fight for money, it went better than many expected and many people who know nothing about boxing or MMA such as yourself have chipped in with their tenpence worth for which you should at least ninepence change. If you read ( that's looking and the words and understanding what they mean) you'll find that people aren't 'sticking together. I can't imagine what makes you think your opinion is worth anymore than anyone else's. I actually like Conor, I've been watching him fight for 9 years, I've spoken to him in passing and found him pleasant and polite, the publicity hunting started when he got the UFC contract which I imagine is par for the course, he's there to sell tickets after all. His coach John Kavanagh I do know, we've had his fighters on our shows, we've chatted when I've picked him up from airports etc. he's very knowledgeable and likable, I'm not going to slag either of them off nor am I going to express an opinion on the fight, it was Conor's choice to fight so his business. it was a good decision from his point of view, he's made a very good nest egg for his family so I doubt he cares what tow rags think on the internet. I know I wouldn't!



JowGaWolf said:


> Alot of MMA hurt feelings out there lol


----------



## CB Jones

Truth is....when it comes to the fight business......promoting and making your money and then getting out with your health.......Mayweather and MacGregor might be a couple of the all-time greats.

Just looking at their careers from strictly a business and money making standpoint.......they are brilliant!


----------



## Streetfighter2

.


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> He didn't post that as a reply to your post (note that you weren't quoted), but as a reply to the thread as a whole.


i know that, i did however reply to him pointing out that it had no evidential value to our previous discussion, i think that's an ok thing to do?


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> i know that, i did however reply to him pointing out that it had no evidential value to our previous discussion, i think that's an ok thing to do?


Never said it did


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> Never said it did


but i wasn't replying to you, you can tell that as i didn't use the quote function, to quote your post


----------



## Steve

Rar!!!  Rabble, rabble rabble.   MMA. Money!   I've known Conor since he was the towel boy!!  I hate MMA!   I hate boxing!!   I hate both sports!!!  I hate Mayweather.  I hate him more.   Ive hated him for longer. What are we yelling about?  I'm yelling because you're yelling!  Well I'm just matching your intensity.  Well, I wasn't yelling at you anyway.  I was yelling at him.  Oh, well, so, yeah, it was surprisingly entertaining.    

Does that pretty much sum it up"


----------



## Bill Mattocks

CB Jones said:


> Gotta get paid while your body will allow it.



I didn't mean to imply that I disagree with it.  I meant to imply that I don't have any interest in that form of entertainment.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> but i wasn't replying to you, you can tell that as i didn't use the quote function, to quote your post


Ok


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> but i wasn't replying to you, you can tell that as i didn't use the quote function, to quote your post


But you were referring to him, which makes his response quite_ à propos_.


----------



## Tez3

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't mean to imply that I disagree with it.  I meant to imply that I don't have any interest in that form of entertainment.



The trouble is it's upsetting some that you won't have a rant lol, I'd say this is a subject guaranteed to bring out the trolls and those who think they are soooo much better than the rest of us!

As you said it's not really of a lot of interest other than to the fighters and their now very financially secure families ( and hangers on probably) What is said here won't bother them one jot.....just as it doesn't bother you or I.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I thought Connor really showed just how good he could be as a boxer.  With a few more fights he might be the best in the world.  Mayweather still is at this point but... his time is waning.


----------



## Tez3

*"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."
*
_Teddy Roosevelt._


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I really don't know what fight the judges were watching.  Everyone I was with had McGegor winning 5 of the first 6 and then Floyd took over.


----------



## drop bear

Headhunter said:


> Wouldn't really call mcgregor an excellent athlete when he gases in 5 rounds



Depends how you fight.


----------



## drop bear

CB Jones said:


> What this fight confirms is that MMA and boxing are just to completely different sports.
> 
> Kinda like taking Usain Bolt and having him enter the 1600 meter against that sports best.



Not really. That was a first time boxer against the best boxer in the world.

If we compare that to say CM punk and mickey gall. Connor did a much better job of fighting outside his element.


----------



## drop bear

Headhunter said:


> No no one else's opinion matters, the judges decide who wins no one else, not the ref, not the promoter, not the BBC commentator just the judges



Unless it is jeff horn?


----------



## drop bear

Headhunter said:


> Fact is mma is mma boxing is boxing, there's hundreds of differences. It's like saying a professional badminton player can beat andy Murray at tennis because both sports use similar looking rackets and hit something over a net. It's a totally different sport. An mma fighter will always beat a boxer in mma and a boxer will always beat an mma fighter in boxing.
> 
> I'm just so surprised anyone thought this would go any other way



That is incorrect.


----------



## drop bear

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really don't know what fight the judges were watching.  Everyone I was with had McGegor winning 5 of the first 6 and then Floyd took over.



The scorecards rated it as mostly maywheather.

Mayweather vs. McGregor scorecard, highlights: Money now 50-0 after 10th-round TKO

If they do an independent review it might change.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Buka said:


> I watched the fight last night. What I learned this morning was that the judges had Mayweather so far ahead - that even if McGregor had clearly won the tenth, eleventh and twelfth - Mayweather would have won anyway. Had that happened - I believe there would have been an old fashioned riot at the fight. And maybe rightly so.
> 
> My question now is - will McGregor fight again? Estimates say, when all is said and done, he'll make 50 to 80 million dollars for last night's fight. How much does he make for a UFC fight? Would he be willing to take that kind of cut in pay?


He should walk away and use the money to make money.  He has accomplished a lot already so there's no need to grind the gears until they fall off.  If he uses his winnings wisely then he can be set for life. At this point the only reason to go back to fighting again would be just for the enjoyment of it.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I thought Connor really showed just how good he could be as a boxer.  With a few more fights he might be the best in the world.  Mayweather still is at this point but... his time is waning.


I don't know about that.  He had a good showing for someone who doesn't box,  but as far as boxing skills goes, he wasn't as good as some of the other fighters out there.  Mayweather isn't exactly known for being a power puncher so there's no guarantee that the people he would have to fight will be punching with similar power as Mayweather.  I've also seen Mayweather fight harder in past fights than what he had to do against McGregor.

He's good at MMA and Boxing isn't where he shines the brightest.  With a few more fights the other boxers would figure him out and it would be harder for him to be successful.


----------



## Steve

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really don't know what fight the judges were watching.  Everyone I was with had McGegor winning 5 of the first 6 and then Floyd took over.


I had him winning the first three, and round 5 could've gone either way.   Rest of the fight was all Mayweather.


----------



## Red Sun

I've never had much exposure to the boxing community (other than at the gym) and it makes me sick to hear the toxic, vile (censored) coming out of it, now.
No, the fight wasn't a joke, no-one is making excuses, it wasn't a racist fight, he didn't deserve brain damage, none of it was fake, it's not the end of his career, etc.

I want nothing to do with it.
PS: I don't like CMG, am a Nate Diaz fangirl.


----------



## Steve

Headhunter said:


> Fact is mma is mma boxing is boxing, there's hundreds of differences. It's like saying a professional badminton player can beat andy Murray at tennis because both sports use similar looking rackets and hit something over a net. It's a totally different sport. An mma fighter will always beat a boxer in mma and a boxer will always beat an mma fighter in boxing.
> 
> I'm just so surprised anyone thought this would go any other way


Jens Pulver was an early miletich fighter who won four pro boxing matches while also competing in Pride FC.


----------



## Steve

Red Sun said:


> I've never had much exposure to the boxing community (other than at the gym) and it makes me sick to hear the toxic, vile (censored) coming out of it, now.
> No, the fight wasn't a joke, no-one is making excuses, it wasn't a racist fight, he didn't deserve brain damage, none of it was fake, it's not the end of his career, etc.
> 
> I want nothing to do with it.
> PS: I don't like CMG, am a Nate Diaz fangirl.


Huh?


----------



## Headhunter

Red Sun said:


> I've never had much exposure to the boxing community (other than at the gym) and it makes me sick to hear the toxic, vile (censored) coming out of it, now.
> No, the fight wasn't a joke, no-one is making excuses, it wasn't a racist fight, he didn't deserve brain damage, none of it was fake, it's not the end of his career, etc.
> 
> I want nothing to do with it.
> PS: I don't like CMG, am a Nate Diaz fangirl.


Umm who's said any of that?


----------



## Tez3

Everyone has an opinion and that opinion is formed by a person's bias. I don't know why people's emotions are so stirred by this, it was a fight between two fighters. basically between an professional boxer and an amateur boxer ( Conor was an amateur boxer, had several boxing bouts, hasn't done any other stand up martial art). A lot of money was involved because of the way it was publicised which seems to be a problem for many. Red Sun has touched on some of the comments about the fight, people got hugely invested in hating one side ( mostly Conor) and wanting to see a bloodbath. Tickets sold out, the pay per view was wildly successful so the money people are happy, the two fighters are happy however it seems a lot of people including on here are unhappy.

Why are they unhappy, why are they mad....... Ask yourselves what personal damage did they do to you? did they insult you by fighting? Did they insult your family by fighting? Why are you so wound up by this fight? Just what did they do to you that hurts you so much by fighting....apart from making a lot of money! would it have been better if there had been no money involved?


Just one more thing....would you have fought either of them for the money? If not then you have no arguments, get over it.


----------



## Buka

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really don't know what fight the judges were watching.  Everyone I was with had McGegor winning 5 of the first 6 and then Floyd took over.



The more I go over that fight in my head, and the more I go over my experiences in the boxing world - boxing judges weren't going to let McGregor win that fight on any scorecard. Not under any circumstances. The boxing world is threatened by MMA. Scared shipless, actually. 

I really like boxing, have all my life. But I really, really despise the boxing world. F' em.


----------



## Hyoho

Tez3 said:


> Thought you'd like this though, the theme tune. It's as enjoyable if not more so then the fight this morning ( five in the morning for us!)
> Coldstream Guards perform Game of Thrones theme during Changing the Guard ceremony


Nice... My uncle was in the Grenadiers.


----------



## Red Sun

Headhunter said:


> Umm who's said any of that?



Most of the comments in the Youtube upload of the fight that had 15 million views, more than a few threads on Reddit [edit: since deleted, thankfully], basically everywhere other than here or Sherdog that i've looked.

I was just peeved, don't mind me.


----------



## Tez3

JowGaWolf said:


> He had a good showing for someone who doesn't box,



He may not be the world's best boxer but I don't know why you think he's someone who doesn't box. It's actually his stand up 'style'. 


Winner for me was my paper this mornings headline about the fight_ 'Like youthful lust the anticipation was better than the event'.
_


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Just one more thing....would you have fought either of them for the money? If not then you have no arguments, get over it.


My answer to that is "yes", though then the people who are upset would have a real reason to be upset. Either one of them would have toyed with me for about 30 seconds, then ended it. Maybe I last a minute, perhaps longer if they can't decide whether I'm really that bad at boxing or just using some unorthodox approach. But knowing they could end it pretty quickly, I'd have said yes to that kind of money (I think it was $30 million for Connor).


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> He may not be the world's best boxer but I don't know why you think he's someone who doesn't box. It's actually his stand up 'style'.


I assumed JGW meant that McGreggor doesn't routinely participate in the sport of Boxing, so was trained for something different. He uses basic boxing technique, but not for Boxing (capital "B").


----------



## Midnight-shadow

gpseymour said:


> I assumed JGW meant that McGreggor doesn't routinely participate in the sport of Boxing, so was trained for something different. He uses basic boxing technique, but not for Boxing (capital "B").



That was evident by the number of times he used his punches to move in for a cinch and hammerfist combo. That's something that confused me about the fight. McGregor got warned several times in the opening rounds for striking the back of the neck and yet was always allowed to continue. At what point would you usually expect the ref to stop the match completely and disqualify him for the illegal moves?


----------



## Tez3

Midnight-shadow said:


> . McGregor got warned several times in the opening rounds for striking the back of the neck and yet was always allowed to continue.



Striking the back of the neck is also illegal in MMA. The ref wasn't going to stop the fight for that the same way the judges weren't ever going to give the fight to Conor whatever happened lol. It's all about the money.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Midnight-shadow said:


> That was evident by the number of times he used his punches to move in for a cinch and hammerfist combo. That's something that confused me about the fight. McGregor got warned several times in the opening rounds for striking the back of the neck and yet was always allowed to continue. At what point would you usually expect the ref to stop the match completely and disqualify him for the illegal moves?


I've never understood where that boundary/tipping point is. I don't watch much boxing, but it seems to vary by both boxer and ref (probably because there are humans involved). I can't tell if that was a trained pattern he couldn't shake (my expectation) or a deliberate ploy to frustrate Mayweather (as someone suggested earlier).


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> can't tell if that was a trained pattern he couldn't shake (my expectation) or a deliberate ploy to frustrate Mayweather (as someone suggested earlier).



Deliberate. Conor was boxing first then MMA so he managed to 'change rules' quite easily before so why wouldn't he do the same going back to boxing.

Five things we learned from Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor


----------



## Midnight-shadow

Tez3 said:


> Striking the back of the neck is also illegal in MMA. The ref wasn't going to stop the fight for that the same way the judges weren't ever going to give the fight to Conor whatever happened lol. It's all about the money.



True. It's possible he was aiming for the top of the head but then Mayweather would move his head so the strike hit the back of the neck instead.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Deliberate. Conor was boxing first then MMA so he managed to 'change rules' quite easily before so why wouldn't he do the same going back to boxing.
> 
> Five things we learned from Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor


I'm not familiar with his journey from boxing to MMA. Was it really that easy to change rules (perhaps, as MMA has fewer restrictions)? And would it really be that easy to change his "automatic" responses in a few months, from what he's spent years teaching himself to do?

My thoughts are based on my own experience. When I spar (in my nomenclature, that doesn't usually include takedowns), I have to fight my automatic tendencies to go for grappling moves when an opening is presented. Granted, I've never really trained myself not to use those openings, and he did have a few months of training for this fight, so it may be an entirely different situation. He's also surrounded by fight coaches and staff who may be quite well equipped to help him build new habits more quickly.


----------



## Tez3

Red Sun said:


> Most of the comments in the Youtube upload of the fight that had 15 million views, more than a few threads on Reddit [edit: since deleted, thankfully], basically everywhere other than here or Sherdog that i've looked.
> 
> I was just peeved, don't mind me.



and there's this! Morning Report: Snoop Dogg trashes Conor McGregor in profane tirade


----------



## MA_Student

Looking through this post and other stuff. I don't think it's unfair the way mcgregors been getting hate. If he'd just done all this and kept his mouth shut there'd be no issue but he came along and started saying rubbish like how he "is boxing" and saying he can beat anyone on the planet. That's the problem with talking **** like that. If you're going to talk that much make sure you can back it up or you're going to get it off the fans.

Yeah he did good to make 10 rounds but he's the one saying he was here to take over not to just take part and all that


----------



## Tez3

MA_Student said:


> Looking through this post and other stuff. I don't think it's unfair the way mcgregors been getting hate. If he'd just done all this and kept his mouth shut there'd be no issue but he came along and started saying rubbish like how he "is boxing" and saying he can beat anyone on the planet. That's the problem with talking **** like that. If you're going to talk that much make sure you can back it up or you're going to get it off the fans.
> 
> Yeah he did good to make 10 rounds but he's the one saying he was here to take over not to just take part and all that



Ah bless, you don't think it's unfair that someone has been getting hate. 
_Well perhaps if you hadn't come on here mouthing off there wouldn't be an issue, honestly if you had just come on and said good morning we wouldn't be hating you and all your stupid comments, all your comments are doing is just stirring things up, making trouble and you are just smack talking. _
It's not as if you have tickets to sell.

See? It's not so good when you are getting the flak for saying something is it?

Fans? Not he's not getting it off the fans he's getting it off people like you who seem to know little about MMA or boxing. Actual boxing fans have been cool, actual MMA people have been cool it's all the armchair fighters that are the problem. Actually calling them armchair fighters isn't correct they haven't got the guts to fight even an armchair. 

Don't be so invested in what was just a fight, it's no skin off your nose who won. It's just a fight.


----------



## MA_Student

Tez3 said:


> Ah bless, you don't think it's unfair that someone has been getting hate.
> _Well perhaps if you hadn't come on here mouthing off there wouldn't be an issue, honestly if you had just come on and said good morning we wouldn't be hating you and all your stupid comments, all your comments are doing is just stirring things up, making trouble and you are just smack talking. _
> It's not as if you have tickets to sell.
> 
> See? It's not so good when you are getting the flak for saying something is it?
> 
> Fans? Not he's not getting it off the fans he's getting it off people like you who seem to know little about MMA or boxing. Actual boxing fans have been cool, actual MMA people have been cool it's all the armchair fighters that are the problem. Actually calling them armchair fighters isn't correct they haven't got the guts to fight even an armchair.
> 
> Don't be so invested in what was just a fight, it's no skin off your nose who won. It's just a fight.


WTF...all my comments....that's the first thing I've commented. How the hell do you know what I know...you seem to be making assumptions based on nothing and yeah actually a lot of mma fighters and boxers have been talking against him.


----------



## Tez3

MA_Student said:


> WTF...all my comments....that's the first thing I've commented. How the hell do you know what I know...you seem to be making assumptions based on nothing and yeah actually a lot of mma fighters and boxers have been talking against him.



Then don't make your first posts so aggressive and not a tirade against one person. You don't like Conor fine there's no need to be hateful on here though. Make it a constructive post and say why you don't think he won the fight instead of using words that have to be censured on here about him.


----------



## MA_Student

Tez3 said:


> Then don't make your first posts so aggressive.


Ooh yeah it was so aggressive wasnt it. I wasn't even saying anything to you....the line on this site seems to be friendly community...hmm nothing friendly about you luckily just seen there's an ignore button so bye bye.


----------



## jobo

MA_Student said:


> Ooh yeah it was so aggressive wasnt it. I wasn't even saying anything to you....the line on this site seems to be friendly community...hmm nothing friendly about you luckily just seen there's an ignore button so bye bye.


three posts and you are already using the ignore function, you will fit in well here


----------



## MA_Student

jobo said:


> three posts and you are already using the ignore function, you will fit in well here


Why would I want anything to do with someone who's started giving me **** after 1 post


----------



## jobo

MA_Student said:


> Why would I want anything to do with someone who's started giving me **** after 1 post


its the pile on the new guy thing they do, with   new guys . But to be fair what ever anybody writes someone, usually tez tells them they are wrong


----------



## MA_Student

jobo said:


> its the pile on the new guy thing they do, with   new guys . But to be fair what ever anybody writes someone, usually tez tells them they are wrong


Well If that's the case doesn't look I'll be missing much having them on ignore


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> its the pile on the new guy thing they do, with   new guys . But to be fair what ever anybody writes someone, usually tez tells them they are wrong



Says the biggest troll on here who hates everyone and loves slanging matches. Ah well seems you've found a little friend to play with. Shame he doesn't understand that you are only agreeing with him because you think it will upset me, ah schoolyard politics at it's best. I shall wait with unbated breath for when you start on him.....see what he says them. 

The joy of being ignored is that I don't have them on ignore so can rebut with impunity. So we have another Conor McGregor hater who doesn't understand that it's all irrelevant and is getting worked up for nothing. Such fun.


----------



## RTKDCMB

MA_Student said:


> nothing friendly about you


"nothing friendly about you"

I have always found her to be friendly enough to me. Must be just you.


----------



## RTKDCMB

jobo said:


> But to be fair what ever anybody writes someone, usually tez tells them they are wrong


Then stop being wrong.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> He may not be the world's best boxer but I don't know why you think he's someone who doesn't box. It's actually his stand up 'style'.
> 
> 
> Winner for me was my paper this mornings headline about the fight_ 'Like youthful lust the anticipation was better than the event'._


My statement was in reference to him not being a professional boxer, and not someone who has never done boxing.


----------



## Steve

RTKDCMB said:


> Then stop being wrong.


Come on now.  Don't join the pig pile.


----------



## Tez3

JowGaWolf said:


> My statement was in reference to him not being a professional boxer, and not someone who has never done boxing.



Guess he is now though


----------



## Steve

JowGaWolf said:


> My statement was in reference to him not being a professional boxer, and not someone who has never done boxing.


I think that's a very reasonable thing to infer.


----------



## oftheherd1

jobo said:


> its the pile on the new guy thing they do, with   new guys . But to be fair what ever anybody writes someone, usually tez tells them they are wrong



I feel so left out!  Pain!  Despair! Shame beyond relief!

Tez3, please tell me I am wrong if I agree with jobo's post.  I can't stand not being part of the in-crowd that bashes Tez3 for no other reason that you point out their mistakes.  Oh woe is me!      

I would defend you in these things but you do it so eloquently and mercilessly..  It's always fun to see.

I guess I just don't understand everything I don't know about this subject.  Two guys who haven't fought in a while, fighting with a restrictive set of rules that favors one more than the other. and anybody really thinks there is any 'fairness' to it?  Yeah, I'm missing something somewhere.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

oftheherd1 said:


> I feel so left out!  Pain!  Despair! Shame beyond relief!
> 
> Tez3, please tell me I am wrong if I agree with jobo's post.  I can't stand not being part of the in-crowd that bashes Tez3 for no other reason that you point out their mistakes.  Oh woe is me!
> 
> I would defend you in these things but you do it so eloquently and mercilessly..  It's always fun to see.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand everything I don't know about this subject.  Two guys who haven't fought in a while, fighting with a restrictive set of rules that favors one more than the other. and anybody really thinks there is any 'fairness' to it?  Yeah, I'm missing something somewhere.



You know, when we first heard about the fight my instructor was sure McGregor wouldn't agree to pro boxing rules. It seemed suicidal. We thought maybe they would alternate rounds between boxing and MMA rules. It would sure be interesting to see how Mayweather fares with MMA rules. Maybe they will do another fight with purely MMA rules next time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Midnight-shadow said:


> You know, when we first heard about the fight my instructor was sure McGregor wouldn't agree to pro boxing rules. It seemed suicidal. We thought maybe they would alternate rounds between boxing and MMA rules. It would sure be interesting to see how Mayweather fares with MMA rules. Maybe they will do another fight with purely MMA rules next time.


That would be more lopsided than pure boxing rules, IMO.


----------



## MA_Student

Midnight-shadow said:


> You know, when we first heard about the fight my instructor was sure McGregor wouldn't agree to pro boxing rules. It seemed suicidal. We thought maybe they would alternate rounds between boxing and MMA rules. It would sure be interesting to see how Mayweather fares with MMA rules. Maybe they will do another fight with purely MMA rules next time.


Hope not lets just move on from all this now and get mcgregor to actually defend a title


----------



## Tez3

oftheherd1 said:


> I can't stand not being part of the in-crowd that bashes Tez3 for no other reason that you point out their mistakes. Oh woe is me!



Hey while they are bashing me it means they are leaving someone else alone! I have broad shoulder so I can take it lol. It's a shame when people find a women with an opinion threatening..... you obviously don't, a real mensch then!


----------



## oftheherd1

Midnight-shadow said:


> You know, when we first heard about the fight my instructor was sure McGregor wouldn't agree to pro boxing rules. It seemed suicidal. We thought maybe they would alternate rounds between boxing and MMA rules. It would sure be interesting to see how Mayweather fares with MMA rules. Maybe they will do another fight with purely MMA rules next time.



Alternating rules could be interesting!  But MMA rules would be rather unfair to Mayweather.  Can you imagine rounds where he had to defend against kicks? 

Still, I think it could be interesting.  A flip of the coin to pick which set of rules goes first, points for aggressiveness, and double points taken for lack of it (so you can't just run while awaiting your rules), two sets of judges (one set from MMA who judge boxing, one set from boxing who judge MMA)  whose judging is displayed to the public between each round, averaged for final score, a referee for each set of rules who can be tie-breakers.  You might be on to something Midnight-shadow.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

oftheherd1 said:


> Alternating rules could be interesting!  But MMA rules would be rather unfair to Mayweather.  Can you imagine rounds where he had to defend against kicks?
> 
> Still, I think it could be interesting.  A flip of the coin to pick which set of rules goes first, points for aggressiveness, and double points taken for lack of it (so you can't just run while awaiting your rules), two sets of judges (one set from MMA who judge boxing, one set from boxing who judge MMA)  whose judging is displayed to the public between each round, averaged for final score, a referee for each set of rules who can be tie-breakers.  You might be on to something Midnight-shadow.


The kicks wouldn't even be the biggest issue. Takedowns and ground fighting would. That's an area where Mayweather has no experience (so far as I'm aware). I don't know what McGreggor's ground game is like, but I assume he has a decent one. Perhaps kickboxing rules would have been a reasonable middle ground?


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> Guess he is now though


Very true.


----------



## oftheherd1

Tez3 said:


> Hey while they are bashing me it means they are leaving someone else alone! I have broad shoulder so I can take it lol. It's a shame when people find a women with an opinion threatening..... you obviously don't, a real mensch then!



Thanks for the rare compliment.  But I have a problem, how do I get my head through the door now?  

Anyway, I would tell you to push on undaunted, but that is already your strong suit.  Keep posting so those of us who aren't threatened by honest disagreement may continue to share ideas.


----------



## oftheherd1

gpseymour said:


> The kicks wouldn't even be the biggest issue. Takedowns and ground fighting would. That's an area where Mayweather has no experience (so far as I'm aware). I don't know what McGreggor's ground game is like, but I assume he has a decent one. Perhaps kickboxing rules would have been a reasonable middle ground?



Alright!  A few more posts from Martial Talk members and we will have a perfect set of rules for an awesome rematch.


----------



## Steve

Just look to some oc Ali's old matches.  They are terrific.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

oftheherd1 said:


> Alright!  A few more posts from Martial Talk members and we will have a perfect set of rules for an awesome rematch.


We are, after all, the arbiters of all things awesome.


----------



## Bill Mattocks




----------



## Gerry Seymour

Bill Mattocks said:


>


A very succinct analysis. I believe that closes the entire matter. The whole thing was ********.

Oh, and restomp the groin.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> Oh, and restomp the groin.



Unlike Bill I do like the Game of Thrones and have just been watching the last episode of the latest series. I will put *SPOILER* here if anyone watches it but hasn't seen this episode yet.

One character who had been castrated in a previous series and was an self admitted coward, found his courage and was fighting a bigger, tougher guy, he kept getting dropped but carried on getting up, the big tough guy grabbed him and kneed him in the groin again and again, got quite shocked when it had no effect whatsoever when it certainly should have, allowing the smaller by now not cowardly character to head butt then defeat him. It was one of those moments you just have to cheer, that and the death of a nasty little sh1t!


----------



## oftheherd1

gpseymour said:


> The kicks wouldn't even be the biggest issue. Takedowns and ground fighting would. That's an area where Mayweather has no experience (so far as I'm aware). I don't know what McGreggor's ground game is like, but I assume he has a decent one. Perhaps kickboxing rules would have been a reasonable middle ground?



I guess I was just assuming the gloves would stay on.  But you are right, without gloves it would be a whole new ballgame.  Maybe the gloves should just stay on, and if either opponent can still grapple, fair dinkum.


----------



## MA_Student

The opinion that means the most out of anyone's. the true GOAT


----------



## jobo

MA_Student said:


> Hope not lets just move on from all this now and get mcgregor to actually defend a title


i can't see him going back to the ufc and fighting for peanuts, he is for the moment world famous, even my elderly mother knows who he is, thats worth big bucks, maybe a few more big money boxing matches, though this time with a proper boxing trainer


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> i can't see him going back to the ufc and fighting for peanuts, he is for the moment world famous, even my elderly mother knows who he is, thats worth big bucks, maybe a few more big money boxing matches, though this time with a proper boxing trainer


That wouldn't surprise me. He can probably get away with one more reasonably big one, even if he doesn't improve. If he makes a good showing at the next one (even if he loses), he has lots of options.

Of course, with the money he just made, he could also decide to skip the abuse on his body (and brain), and retire altogether.


----------



## MA_Student

jobo said:


> i can't see him going back to the ufc and fighting for peanuts, he is for the moment world famous, even my elderly mother knows who he is, thats worth big bucks, maybe a few more big money boxing matches, though this time with a proper boxing trainer


More than likely he has to fight in the ufc again I bet they made him sign a contract that he could do the mayweather fight as long as he came back and fought for them.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

MA_Student said:


> More than likely he has to fight in the ufc again I bet they made him sign a contract that he could do the mayweather fight as long as he came back and fought for them.


Good point. I know nothing of how those organizations typically work. If he goes back to fight UFC, he needs to win if he wants another big boxing paycheck. Otherwise, it's just time to take his approximately-nine-figure earnings and retire.


----------



## MA_Student

gpseymour said:


> Good point. I know nothing of how those organizations typically work. If he goes back to fight UFC, he needs to win if he wants another big boxing paycheck. Otherwise, it's just time to take his approximately-nine-figure earnings and retire.


I doubt he will defend any title. He's held numerous titles in smaller organisations and never defended them either. Problem is he gets whatever he wants and the rest of the division suffers. They're already doing an interim lightweight title fight since he hasn't defended it nearly a year after winning it


----------



## Tez3

MA_Student said:


> I doubt he will defend any title. *He's held numerous titles in smaller organisations and never defended them either*. Problem is he gets whatever he wants and the rest of the division suffers. They're already doing an interim lightweight title fight since he hasn't defended it nearly a year after winning it



He's only held two titles, the CW featherweight one which wasn't defended because he went up to lightweight which he also won. The lightweight one wasn't defended because he signed for the UFC   Both titles were vacated when he went to the UFC. He hasn't held numerous titles.


----------



## drop bear

Steve said:


> Come on now.  Don't join the pig pile.



What pig pile?

That is just something I created to start arguments. Or something aparently.

Because I have a monopoly on arguments.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> I'm not familiar with his journey from boxing to MMA. Was it really that easy to change rules (perhaps, as MMA has fewer restrictions)? And would it really be that easy to change his "automatic" responses in a few months, from what he's spent years teaching himself to do?
> 
> My thoughts are based on my own experience. When I spar (in my nomenclature, that doesn't usually include takedowns), I have to fight my automatic tendencies to go for grappling moves when an opening is presented. Granted, I've never really trained myself not to use those openings, and he did have a few months of training for this fight, so it may be an entirely different situation. He's also surrounded by fight coaches and staff who may be quite well equipped to help him build new habits more quickly.



D diciplined fighter really should be able to compete with rules he does not normally compete.

Plenty of MMAers box, kickbox and wrestle without going all schoolyard.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> D diciplined fighter really should be able to compete with rules he does not normally compete.
> 
> Plenty of MMAers box, kickbox and wrestle without going all schoolyard.


I suppose it just depends how you train. For me, 90% of my training is either grappling or a combination of grappling and strikes. So, when it's time to go pure-strikes, my hands don't listen. If I were going to compete in a strikes-only format, I'd need to train within the rules of whatever the competition is, enough to not keep reaching for grappling moves.


----------



## CB Jones

Brendan Schaub made a good point.

With the problems the UFC is having, MacGregor has all the leverage on them.  He could demand money and a percentage of ownership of the UFC to fight again.

UFC can't force him to fight....they can only stop him from fighting and with this payday he doesn't need the UFC as much as the UFC needs him.

Will be interesting.


----------



## Steve

drop bear said:


> D diciplined fighter really should be able to compete with rules he does not normally compete.
> 
> Plenty of MMAers box, kickbox and wrestle without going all schoolyard.


They also grapple without striking.   And grapplers routinely compete in weird rule sets.   Some comps are ibjjf, some are EBI, some allow heel hooks and some don't, etc.


----------



## Tez3

Conor won't be fighting for a couple of months as he's been medically suspended. Mayweather-McGregor Medical Suspensions: McGregor Facing 60 Days on the Shelf


----------



## Tez3

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155180435418579


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> Conor won't be fighting for a couple of months as he's been medically suspended. Mayweather-McGregor Medical Suspensions: McGregor Facing 60 Days on the Shelf


that's just for boxing isn't it?.
he wouldn't be doing other boxing match that soon anyway


----------



## drop bear

CB Jones said:


> Brendan Schaub made a good point.
> 
> With the problems the UFC is having, MacGregor has all the leverage on them.  He could demand money and a percentage of ownership of the UFC to fight again.
> 
> UFC can't force him to fight....they can only stop him from fighting and with this payday he doesn't need the UFC as much as the UFC needs him.
> 
> Will be interesting.



Yeah. He should in theory have some sort of career in just promoting the sport. Be it commentary or something.


----------



## drop bear

jobo said:


> that's just for boxing isn't it?.
> he wouldn't be doing other boxing match that soon anyway



In theory you get 3 or so months notice for a fight anyway. So you can properly do a camp.

In theory.


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> that's just for boxing isn't it?.
> he wouldn't be doing other boxing match that soon anyway



I'm not sure because I think in the US the state athletic boards control MMA as well, I don't know if the Nevada Athletic Commission ruling means he can't fight in Nevada or it's binding on elsewhere in the States. Perhaps someone can tell us how it works?
He could fight MMA straight after his boxing bout in the UK if he wanted because we have no governing body for MMA  to stop him, so he could fight on the UFC in the UK any time. I assume the boxing authorities here would stick with the ban and he wouldn't be able to box here for the stipulated time not that I think he will or at least not yet, he wouldn't fight for any less money for sure.


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> I'm not sure because I think in the US the state athletic boards control MMA as well, I don't know if the Nevada Athletic Commission ruling means he can't fight in Nevada or it's binding on elsewhere in the States. Perhaps someone can tell us how it works?
> He could fight MMA straight after his boxing bout in the UK if he wanted because we have no governing body for MMA  to stop him, so he could fight on the UFC in the UK any time. I assume the boxing authorities here would stick with the ban and he wouldn't be able to box here for the stipulated time not that I think he will or at least not yet, he wouldn't fight for any less money for sure.


I think it's technically just Nevada.  But I don't imagine another state would let him fight until the Nevada rule was fulfilled.  They'd probably only let him fight if they didn't agree with Nevada's ruling or found extenuating circumstances.  I think the standard is 90 days minimum and physician clearance after a KO/TKO.  I remember Mike Tyson wasn't allowed to fight in Nevada for different reasons for a period, so he fought in Memphis, Tennessee once and possibly somewhere else during that ban.  

Someone in the know explained it to me a while back, but my memory might be messing with me.

Last I heard, MMA wasn't under the same athletic commissions as boxing, but some commissions/states were trying.  That was a while ago too.  As MMA's popularity increases, I'm sure it'll fall under the same commissions where and if it hasn't already.


----------



## CB Jones

JR 137 said:


> I think it's technically just Nevada. But I don't imagine another state would let him fight until the Nevada rule was fulfilled. They'd probably only let him fight if they didn't agree with Nevada's ruling or found extenuating circumstances. I think the standard is 90 days minimum and physician clearance after a KO/TKO.



Didn't they pass a federal law in US years back that all states have to honor each commission's suspensions?

He could go outside the US and fight though.


----------



## Tez3

Well this could be even more fun! Bad news for illegal streamers of Mayweather vs McGregor due to mysterious watermarks hidden in footage

How did you watch the fight?


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> Well this could be even more fun! Bad news for illegal streamers of Mayweather vs McGregor due to mysterious watermarks hidden in footage
> 
> How did you watch the fight?


I didn't watch it.


----------



## JR 137

CB Jones said:


> Didn't they pass a federal law in US years back that all states have to honor each commission's suspensions?
> 
> He could go outside the US and fight though.


It's possible.

If they did, I'd guess they only have to honor suspensions for certain things.  Things like certain medical and doping suspensions.  If NYS had a rule where they denied me a boxing license due to unpaid parking tickets (it wouldn't be that illogical if you knew NYS  ), I doubt Nevada would have to uphold the suspension.

I don't know if there's a federal law, as pretty much every state has the same major rules.  And if you circumvent the states' rules, the boxing bodies themselves can refuse to sanction the fight. Just because Nevada says you can fight doesn't guarantee the WBA, WBC, IBF, et al will allow you to.

Edit:  12 years ago, but still somewhat relevant.  Tyson fought Lennox Lewis in Memphis because Nevada refused to license Tyson after the press conference brawl...

Lennox Lewis vs. Mike Tyson - Wikipedia


----------



## CB Jones

Found it.

It's the Article IV, Section 1 of the United States Constitution, known as the "*Full Faith and Credit Clause*", that addresses it.

All states have to honor suspensions.

Joe Mesi was 36-0 but received a lifetime suspension from Nevada athletic commision due to a brain bleed and was essentially blackballed  from fighting in the U.S. because of it.


----------



## JR 137

CB Jones said:


> Found it.
> 
> It's the Article IV, Section 1 of the United States Constitution, known as the "*Full Faith and Credit Clause*", that addresses it.
> 
> All states have to honor suspensions.
> 
> Joe Mesi was 36-0 but received a lifetime suspension from Nevada athletic commision due to a brain bleed and was essentially blackballed  from fighting in the U.S. because of it.


Interesting.  I'm not much of a legalese, so bear with me...

I assume you took the Mesi info from Wikipedia.  Was the article of the constitution cited if/when he tried to box in another state?

If the states had to honor Nevada's ban of Mesi, why wasn't Tyson's ban honored by Tennessee?  Even crazier scenario: if Tyson was killed in the ring, could Tennessee's commission be held liable by his estate because they didn't enforce Nevada's ban?

I think it's pretty obvious that no state is going to license a boxer with a brain hemorrhage, but I'm not convinced they absolutely have to honor the ban if they have reasonable evidence not to.

Another scenario:
Let's say...
I'm licensed to box in Utah. They don't license convicted felons.  I get a lifetime ban from Utah due to a felony embezzlement conviction.  I do my time, get released, and want to box again.  Nevada allows convicted felons to get a license, so I apply there.  Does Nevada have to honor Utah's ban?

For the record, I don't think Utah has a convicted felon clause.  Being Utah and all, you never know though. 

I know I'm going off on a tangent here, as the original intent was injury not anything else.  But I don't think McGregor's ban has to be enforced across the US because Nevada pulled his license.  Rather, I think it's a matter of no one will license a boxer to compete before 90 days minimum and physician clearance following a KO/TKO.  Mesi probably wasn't licensed anywhere else because of his medical condition, not because Nevada specifically.  But again, I'm no lawyer, so what do I know?

Sorry for the sidetrack.


----------



## MA_Student

JR 137 said:


> Interesting.  I'm not much of a legalese, so bear with me...
> 
> I assume you took the Mesi info from Wikipedia.  Was the article of the constitution cited if/when he tried to box in another state?
> 
> If the states had to honor Nevada's ban of Mesi, why wasn't Tyson's ban honored by Tennessee?  Even crazier scenario: if Tyson was killed in the ring, could Tennessee's commission be held liable by his estate because they didn't enforce Nevada's ban?
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that no state is going to license a boxer with a brain hemorrhage, but I'm not convinced they absolutely have to honor the ban if they have reasonable evidence not to.
> 
> Another scenario:
> Let's say...
> I'm licensed to box in Utah. They don't license convicted felons.  I get a lifetime ban from Utah due to a felony embezzlement conviction.  Nevada allows convicted felons to get a license.  Does Nevada have to honor Utah's ban?
> 
> I know I'm going off on a tangent here, as the original intent was injury not anything else.  But I don't think McGregor's ban has to be enforced across the US because Nevada pulled his license.  Rather, I think it's a matter of no one will license a boxer to compete before 90 days following a KO/TKO.
> 
> Sorry for the sidetrack.


I know this was a long time ago but there was also Muhammad alis thing. He wouldn't get liscenced in certain states because of his refusal to go in the war, but he got liscenced in other places around America


----------



## JR 137

MA_Student said:


> I know this was a long time ago but there was also Muhammad alis thing. He wouldn't get liscenced in certain states because of his refusal to go in the war, but he got liscenced in other places around America


I didn't know about that.  Thanks!


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155180435418579


Now that's how you go out as a winner when you lose a fight.  It was good right up to the point when he started talking about "If that was a real fight."  I think people understand the danger of turning one's back to the opponent.  Even at McDojos, that conversation comes up.  I didn't think he needed to say that.  People also understand that the fight would have had a different outcome if was an MMA match and not a Boxing match.   Even Mayweather understands that's.  I always wonder why some boxers get in the ring with Muay Thai people.  Mayweather didn't make that mistake.    But other than that I like his response to his loss.   He didn't make any excuses, and I'm assuming he didn't watch the TKO part of his fight.  He got hit more than what he though so good job on the Referee for keeping the safety of the fighters in mind.


----------



## MA_Student

JR 137 said:


> I didn't know about that.  Thanks!


Just had a quick check on that to make sure I was right and yep he got licenced to fight in Atlantic city and the after that fight he got liscenced to fight in New York


----------



## MA_Student

CB Jones said:


> Brendan Schaub made a good point.
> 
> With the problems the UFC is having, MacGregor has all the leverage on them.  He could demand money and a percentage of ownership of the UFC to fight again.
> 
> UFC can't force him to fight....they can only stop him from fighting and with this payday he doesn't need the UFC as much as the UFC needs him.
> 
> Will be interesting.


If he gets a piece of ownership of the ufc that'll be a joke. He's a fighter UFC have hundreds of them. They don't /need/ him People said the same about randy couture, chuck Liddell, Brock Lesnar, ronda rousey, tito Ortiz about how the ufc needs them but they survived without them and they'll survive without mcgregor.


----------



## Tez3

MA_Student said:


> If he gets a piece of ownership of the ufc that'll be a joke. He's a fighter UFC have hundreds of them. They don't /need/ him People said the same about randy couture, chuck Liddell, Brock Lesnar, ronda rousey, tito Ortiz about how the ufc needs them but they survived without them and they'll survive without mcgregor.



Easy to see how much you love Conor lol. The thing is, he now doesn't need the UFC, he's a brand all on his own, he's got what Bob Geldorf calls 'FU money' meaning he can do whatever he likes. That of course is something some people are jealous about. He doesn't think the UFC needs him but he knows that as they are a business they'll want him at the moment because he's an asset, they won't turn that down, why would they?


----------



## CB Jones

MA_Student said:


> He's a fighter UFC have hundreds of them.



Except those 100s don't sell pay per views

Miocic---isn't bad but doesn't sell great

Jones---suspended

The Jones fiasco hurt Cormier selling power....and even before he wasn't as accepted because of Jones

Bisping doesn't sell

Woodley can't sell

Ferguson doesn't sell

Holloway doesn't sell

Garbrandt could be a star but he is hurt

Mighty Mouse is probably pound for pound best and doesn't sell.


Macgregor, Rousey, and Jones were the only ones putting up big ppv buys.

Between injuries and failed drug tests the UFC has had some really rotten luck lately.


----------



## CB Jones

JR 137 said:


> I assume you took the Mesi info from Wikipedia. Was the article of the constitution cited if/when he tried to box in another state?



Yes but I was familiar with Mesi.....he was close to getting a major title fight when the rug got pulled out from under him.  He sued multiple times and lost all his suits due to that clause.



JR 137 said:


> If the states had to honor Nevada's ban of Mesi, why wasn't Tyson's ban honored by Tennessee? Even crazier scenario: if Tyson was killed in the ring, could Tennessee's commission be held liable by his estate because they didn't enforce Nevada's ban?



Nevada did not suspend Tyson's license they rejected his application for a license.  Rejections are not suspensions.  the Full Faith and Credit Clause does not require Rejections to me honored....only suspensions (medical or suspensions for failed drug tests)



JR 137 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that no state is going to license a boxer with a brain hemorrhage, but I'm not convinced they absolutely have to honor the ban if they have reasonable evidence not to.



You would be surprised.  Used to be common practice for boxers with questionable health to shop around for licenses.



JR 137 said:


> I'm licensed to box in Utah. They don't license convicted felons. I get a lifetime ban from Utah due to a felony embezzlement conviction. I do my time, get released, and want to box again. Nevada allows convicted felons to get a license, so I apply there. Does Nevada have to honor Utah's ban?



That wouldn't be a suspension....that would be a rejection of license application....and wouldn't fall under the Full Faith and Credit Clause


----------



## JR 137

CB Jones said:


> Yes but I was familiar with Mesi.....he was close to getting a major title fight when the rug got pulled out from under him.  He sued multiple times and lost all his suits due to that clause.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada did not suspend Tyson's license they rejected his application for a license.  Rejections are not suspensions.  the Full Faith and Credit Clause does not require Rejections to me honored....only suspensions (medical or suspensions for failed drug tests)
> 
> 
> 
> You would be surprised.  Used to be common practice for boxers with questionable health to shop around for licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a suspension....that would be a rejection of license application....and wouldn't fall under the Full Faith and Credit Clause


Makes sense to me.  Thanks.


----------



## MA_Student

CB Jones said:


> Except those 100s don't sell pay per views
> 
> Miocic---isn't bad but doesn't sell great
> 
> Jones---suspended
> 
> The Jones fiasco hurt Cormier selling power....and even before he wasn't as accepted because of Jones
> 
> Bisping doesn't sell
> 
> Woodley can't sell
> 
> Ferguson doesn't sell
> 
> Holloway doesn't sell
> 
> Garbrandt could be a star but he is hurt
> 
> Mighty Mouse is probably pound for pound best and doesn't sell.
> 
> 
> Macgregor, Rousey, and Jones were the only ones putting up big ppv buys.
> 
> Between injuries and failed drug tests the UFC has had some really rotten luck lately.


And who's fault is that they don't sell.they need to promote them better..also saying that garbarant could be big but he's injured..um yeah injuries don't last forever you know and he's already scheduled to fight


----------



## Tez3

While there's all this 'love' going around for Conor here's something to ponder while people are praising his opponent as the greatest 'eva'. A lot has been said of Conor's out of ring antics, he's been called various things for his comments and his hyping up of the bout which benefitted everyone involved not just him but little has been said about his opponent's character. do people only care about the boxing or does the out of ring demeanour matter as well?
Floyd Mayweather is a terrible human


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> While there's all this 'love' going around for Conor here's something to ponder while people are praising his opponent as the greatest 'eva'. A lot has been said of Conor's out of ring antics, he's been called various things for his comments and his hyping up of the bout which benefitted everyone involved not just him but little has been said about his opponent's character. do people only care about the boxing or does the out of ring demeanour matter as well?
> Floyd Mayweather is a terrible human


This is the first I've heard of any of that - not saying it hasn't been said, I just don't follow sports news, and those reports haven't reached me (though they probably should - an indication of the problem the article talks about). I hear more about MMA fighters, probably because they are closer to most martial artists' experience.


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> This is the first I've heard of any of that - not saying it hasn't been said, I just don't follow sports news, and those reports haven't reached me (though they probably should - an indication of the problem the article talks about). I hear more about MMA fighters, probably because they are closer to most martial artists' experience.



I probably follow more stories about issues that affect women more than you do, while domestic abuse isn't confined to women being abused it is an issue that seems to be tolerated when it's being done by sports 'stars'. There seems to be a tolerance of these men abusing women because they are valuable to the teams/companies who hold their contracts.


----------



## Tez3

Another interesting viewpoint (courtesy of Iain Abernethy)

“Too many amateur instructors have forgotten entirely that the purpose of boxing lessons is to teach a fellow to defend himself with his fists; not to point him toward amateur or professional competition with boxing gloves. To a menacing extent the major purpose of fistic instruction has been by-passed by amateur tutors who try to benefit themselves financially, indirectly or directly, by producing punchless performers who can only win amateur or professional bouts on points.” *– Jack Dempsy, Championship Fighting, 1950.*


----------



## hoshin1600

Tez3 said:


> While there's all this 'love' going around for Conor here's something to ponder while people are praising his opponent as the greatest 'eva'. A lot has been said of Conor's out of ring antics, he's been called various things for his comments and his hyping up of the bout which benefitted everyone involved not just him but little has been said about his opponent's character. do people only care about the boxing or does the out of ring demeanour matter as well?
> Floyd Mayweather is a terrible human


no one will care as long as his promoters keep the information out of the media.  when the character goes viral in the media, only then will sponsors care and then the public at large.  it has to become a media circus first for the public to notice.  like Tiger Woods.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> Another interesting viewpoint (courtesy of Iain Abernethy)
> 
> “Too many amateur instructors have forgotten entirely that the purpose of boxing lessons is to teach a fellow to defend himself with his fists; not to point him toward amateur or professional competition with boxing gloves. To a menacing extent the major purpose of fistic instruction has been by-passed by amateur tutors who try to benefit themselves financially, indirectly or directly, by producing punchless performers who can only win amateur or professional bouts on points.” *– Jack Dempsy, Championship Fighting, 1950.*


Sounds like the "point fighting" issue we've discussed on here for Karate.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> no one will care as long as his promoters keep the information out of the media.  when the character goes viral in the media, only then will sponsors care and then the public at large.  it has to become a media circus first for the public to notice.  like Tiger Woods.


Yes. I find it unnerving that Tiger Woods' infidelities cost him more in public image than any of a number of celebrities with histories of violence. Woods' actions were not victimless, but certainly less villainous.


----------



## hoshin1600

MA_Student said:


> And who's fault is that they don't sell.they need to promote them better..also saying that garbarant could be big but he's injured..um yeah injuries don't last forever you know and he's already scheduled to fight



they dont sell because* they* dont sell.  the amount of promotion the ufc does has no impact on how people like or dislike someone.   it would be like trying to force a cat video to go viral on youtube.  you cant predict or pre determine things like that.


----------



## hoshin1600

gpseymour said:


> Yes. I find it unnerving that Tiger Woods' infidelities cost him more in public image than any of a number of celebrities with histories of violence. Woods' actions were not victimless, but certainly less villainous.



then there is the double standard of the type of celebrity.  Led zepplin was notorious for hotel groupies. they were seen as God's   but people push aside that they were married with kids.  so Tiger gets slammed but if he is a rock star  ....well thats just normal ..sex and drugs and rock & roll.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> While there's all this 'love' going around for Conor here's something to ponder while people are praising his opponent as the greatest 'eva'. A lot has been said of Conor's out of ring antics, he's been called various things for his comments and his hyping up of the bout which benefitted everyone involved not just him but little has been said about his opponent's character. do people only care about the boxing or does the out of ring demeanour matter as well?
> Floyd Mayweather is a terrible human


Wait.  So, Mayweather is despicable, and that excuses Macgregor from saying racist things and generally acting like a moron?    Haha.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> they dont sell because* they* dont sell.  the amount of promotion the ufc does has no impact on how people like or dislike someone.   it would be like trying to force a cat video to go viral on youtube.  you cant predict or pre determine things like that.


It's a well known chicken/egg thing.  Does something fail to draw numbers because it wasn't adequately promoted, or does it fail to receive the promotion because it won't draw adequate numbers?  Hard to say.

What is well documented is that Mighty Mouse doesn't get any where near the promotion dollars or hype that even a 3rd tier heavyweight would receive.  Does that help create and feed a perception that wouldn't otherwise exist or does that simply validate an existing perception? 

Same thing happens with movies and all kinds of things.  I'm not saying you're wrong.  However, the ad business is so advanced now that drumming up interest and influencing how people like or dislike someone is a big part of what they do.  They absolutely have influence over these things.


----------



## Steve

gpseymour said:


> This is the first I've heard of any of that - not saying it hasn't been said, I just don't follow sports news, and those reports haven't reached me (though they probably should - an indication of the problem the article talks about). I hear more about MMA fighters, probably because they are closer to most martial artists' experience.


Mayweather's troubles with domestic abuse have been pretty well publicized in this area, at least.  So, the question is, who is the greater scumbag?  The racist or the wife beater?  The answer is they're both scumbags. 

the real question is, how did the discussion of the fight turn into a discussion about character?


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> the real question is, how did the discussion of the fight turn into a discussion about character?



maybe you answered your own question...



Steve said:


> The answer is they're both scumbags.


----------



## Tez3

hoshin1600 said:


> they dont sell because* they* dont sell.  the amount of promotion the ufc does has no impact on how people like or dislike someone.   it would be like trying to force a cat video to go viral on youtube.  you cant predict or pre determine things like that.



McGregor AND Mayweather  signed a contract and that contract would have contained the clause that said  they would hype this match up, sell it and make sure people bought tickets and ppv which it did, that could be classed as cynical or just good business.
A huge fuss was kicked up when Americans thought McGregor was being racist when he said 'boy' to Mayweather. Now we've had this before on MT, a non American I think a brit said that in a post to an American who went ballistic over it. In Ireland and the UK it has no racial overtones, no implications no history in the way that word does in the US, it's used either patronisingly or literally to a boy. The Irish love Conor, and that's what matters to him. Racist? Conor McGregor is a hero


How we use the word 'boy' in the UK.


----------



## hoshin1600

Steve said:


> It's a well known chicken/egg thing.  Does something fail to draw numbers because it wasn't adequately promoted, or does it fail to receive the promotion because it won't draw adequate numbers?  Hard to say.
> 
> What is well documented is that Mighty Mouse doesn't get any where near the promotion dollars or hype that even a 3rd tier heavyweight would receive.  Does that help create and feed a perception that wouldn't otherwise exist or does that simply validate an existing perception?
> 
> Same thing happens with movies and all kinds of things.  I'm not saying you're wrong.  However, the ad business is so advanced now that drumming up interest and influencing how people like or dislike someone is a big part of what they do.  They absolutely have influence over these things.



promotion can only take things so far.  you dont get as big as Conner by just normal UFC promotions.

look at how big Joe Rogans pod cast is.  he is the number 6 on the top 10,  i saw a google post that said in one month he had 90,000,000 down loads.   i dont see his pod cast promoted all over the place.   in some ways Jon Jones drug problems have been his biggest publicity.  i remember Dana saying that the public really dosent like Jones, he doesnt get the numbers past fighters were getting.  so to get really popular you need to have likability or an "IT" factor.


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> Yes. I find it unnerving that Tiger Woods' infidelities cost him more in public image than any of a number of celebrities with histories of violence. Woods' actions were not victimless, but certainly less villainous.


well yes, but boxing is violence,the fact he uses violence in his personal life won't be,a turn off to people who watch violence as entertainment.
tiger image and marketing was based on his family man image  , with out that his sponsors didn't want to be associated with him

You can't,cause FM of hypocrisy, he never pretended to be,anything but what he was


----------



## hoshin1600

Tez3 said:


> McGregor AND Mayweather  signed a contract and that contract would have contained the clause that said  they would hype this match up, sell it and make sure people bought tickets and ppv which it did, that could be classed as cynical or just good business.
> A huge fuss was kicked up when Americans thought McGregor was being racist when he said 'boy' to Mayweather. Now we've had this before on MT, a non American I think a brit said that in a post to an American who went ballistic over it. In Ireland and the UK it has no racial overtones, no implications no history in the way that word does in the US, it's used either patronisingly or literally to a boy. The Irish love Conor, and that's what matters to him. Racist? Conor McGregor is a hero
> 
> 
> How we use the word 'boy' in the UK.


just to clarify  my opinion.   MA_student said that the UFC needs to promote other fighters more.  by this i assume he means things like more television adds.   marketing is by far more sophisticated.  the fighters have to market themselves.  you cant just rely on the UFC to give you a face shot on the latest promo card and think your going to be the next Rousey or McGregor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> Mayweather's troubles with domestic abuse have been pretty well publicized in this area, at least.  So, the question is, who is the greater scumbag?  The racist or the wife beater?  The answer is they're both scumbags.
> 
> the real question is, how did the discussion of the fight turn into a discussion about character?


The characters were the ones fighting.

I agree with the first paragraph.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> well yes, but boxing is violence,the fact he uses violence in his personal life won't be,a turn off to people who watch violence as entertainment.
> tiger image and marketing was based on his family man image  , with out that his sponsors didn't want to be associated with him
> 
> You can't,cause FM of hypocrisy, he never pretended to be,anything but what he was


Much of the rest of martial arts is violence, too. That doesn't mean everyone in MA is a violent person. Most people don't beat people. Some agree to beat people for points, trophies, and/or money - and most of them don't beat people who don't agree to it.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> McGregor AND Mayweather  signed a contract and that contract would have contained the clause that said  they would hype this match up, sell it and make sure people bought tickets and ppv which it did, that could be classed as cynical or just good business.
> A huge fuss was kicked up when Americans thought McGregor was being racist when he said 'boy' to Mayweather. Now we've had this before on MT, a non American I think a brit said that in a post to an American who went ballistic over it. In Ireland and the UK it has no racial overtones, no implications no history in the way that word does in the US, it's used either patronisingly or literally to a boy. The Irish love Conor, and that's what matters to him. Racist? Conor McGregor is a hero
> 
> 
> How we use the word 'boy' in the UK.


I don't know if I'm the person to whom you're referring, but I do recall being very clear with @Chris Parker several times, as he has a tendency to call people "boy" or "son" as a way of intentionally demeaning them.  I don't believe he means it as a racial slur, but it certainly was used by him in a pejorative manner.   My point then, as now, is that if you don't know, no harm done.  But once you know, you're making a choice.  Conor may not have known 'boy' is a slur when used in America, and has racist connotations here, but he knows now. 

But to be clear, Conor didn't JUST say, 'Dance for me, boy," to mayweather (an overtly racist statement in America, and at least disrespectful in any English speaking country).  He also made comments about monkeys which is a pretty horrible thing to say.  And he also made comments about turning him into a Mexican, which if not overtly racist is at the very least promoting a stereotype of how Mexican boxers fight.    This all on top of disrespectful comments towards Mayweather's daughter, which is just dickish.

Now, just to be clear, I didn't have any problem watching and enjoying the fight.  But if we're getting into a character discussion, these are two guys with pretty significant issues on that front.  Defending one and not the other or suggesting one is just misunderstood is blatant homerism.


----------



## Steve

hoshin1600 said:


> promotion can only take things so far.  you dont get as big as Conner by just normal UFC promotions.
> 
> look at how big Joe Rogans pod cast is.  he is the number 6 on the top 10,  i saw a google post that said in one month he had 90,000,000 down loads.   i dont see his pod cast promoted all over the place.   in some ways Jon Jones drug problems have been his biggest publicity.  i remember Dana saying that the public really dosent like Jones, he doesnt get the numbers past fighters were getting.  so to get really popular you need to have likability or an "IT" factor.


Self promotion is still promotion.  Conor is very good at self promotion.  And to his credit, he backs it up.  I appreciate his willingness to take risks.


----------



## Steve

jobo said:


> well yes, but boxing is violence,the fact he uses violence in his personal life won't be,a turn off to people who watch violence as entertainment.
> tiger image and marketing was based on his family man image  , with out that his sponsors didn't want to be associated with him
> 
> You can't,cause FM of hypocrisy, he never pretended to be,anything but what he was


Ultimately, whether sponsors stick with you or not will be a dollars issue, not an ethical one.  Tiger Woods' sponsors left him because his reputation was just toxic and has never quite recovered.  Had there not been the hue and cry, he likely would still have all of his endorsements.

Football players are a group known for various issues.  Sometimes drugs, sometimes domestic violence or gang affiliations or whatever.  It's a function of optics and public outcry what will actually happen.  Goodell is known for making decisions based not on a consistent table of penalties, but rather on an arbitrary sense of what looks good or bad at that time in that moment.  This is why guys like Keapernick can't get a job for saying dumb things and kneeling during the National Anthem, but guys who have done really despicable things continue to sell jerseys and make big bucks.

The point isn't whether any of this is right or wrong, fair or unfair.  It's that these are all businesses, and we are a fickle public, easily distracted.   Businesses aren't generally making decisions based upon ethics.  They make them based upon money.  If association with a person is good for business, they will pay well.  If association is bad for business, they will take a principled stand.

Look at Bill O'Reilly as another example.  The guy was harassing women for literally years, documented in multiple, million plus dollar settlements.  It was only when the information became public and started to affect the bottom line that the company made the decision to sever the relationship.  It wasn't a principled decision.  It was a financial one based on the optics of the situation. 

This is why we have government oversight and regulatory control over business.  If we left it up to businessmen to act in a way that is ethical, we wouldn't need child labor laws, OSHA or the EPA.


----------



## Buka

Disreputable people in boxing? Whoever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Disreputable people in boxing? Whoever heard of such a thing.



Amazing ain't it. 

There was a trailer on television for a programme about Whitney Houston on the other day, I didn't watch the programme but the trailer had Whitney on saying 'it's not success that ruins you, it's the fame'. Think that probably applies to many.


----------



## CB Jones

Tez3 said:


> Amazing ain't it.
> 
> There was a trailer on television for a programme about Whitney Houston on the other day, I didn't watch the programme but the trailer had Whitney on saying 'it's not success that ruins you, it's the fame'. Think that probably applies to many.



People are who they are....fame just makes it harder to hide


----------



## Tez3

CB Jones said:


> People are who they are....fame just makes it harder to hide



Not always and often fame makes it easier to hide. It also makes it easier to lose any sense of reality.


----------



## Buka

Whitney's downfall was Bobby Brown. A world class idiot.


----------



## Steve

I think it might have been the drugs and alcohol abuse.   

Bit you know what puffy said.  Mo money; mo problems.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Whitney's downfall was Bobby Brown. A world class idiot.



Chances are he saw the money and thought he could leach off her.
Many others including  boxers have had the same experience with managers and other hangers on. It's not in their interest to lose their golden goose, they will hide any bad behaviour and other activities they think will impede their 'client' making money.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Chances are he saw the money and thought he could leach off her.
> Many others including  boxers have had the same experience with managers and other hangers on. It's not in their interest to lose their golden goose, they will hide any bad behaviour and other activities they think will impede their 'client' making money.


When they got together they were both pretty big.  Kind of a Jay-Z Beyonce thing.


----------



## MA_Student

Buka said:


> Whitney's downfall was Bobby Brown. A world class idiot.


The main problem famous people have...yes men who refuse to tell them when they're doing wrong stuff. People like Elvis, Michael Jackson, Mike Tyson etc all these people suffered because they didnt have anyone who actually cared enough about them to tell the truth and stop them. Even GSP he said before he fought Serra the first time he was surrounded by yes men so he wasn't getting the best out of his training.


----------



## CB Jones

Buka said:


> Whitney's downfall was Bobby Brown. A world class idiot.



Nah....Whitney is who introduced Brown to cocaine.  She had problems before Brown they just hid them.

She was who she was.....it just took time for people to find out.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> Much of the rest of martial arts is violence, too. That doesn't mean everyone in MA is a violent person. Most people don't beat people. Some agree to beat people for points, trophies, and/or money - and most of them don't beat people who don't agree to it.



The difference between sex and rape.


----------



## Tez3




----------



## MA_Student

Okay so talking of liscences, mcgregors boxing liscence is suspended for 2 months but does that cross over to mma as well. If he wanted to could he fight mma next week as an example.


----------



## Tez3

CB Jones said:


> Nah....Whitney is who introduced Brown to cocaine.  She had problems before Brown they just hid them.
> 
> She was who she was.....it just took time for people to find out.



This is one of the problems we have when it comes to judging people, one rumour says this and other that. People see someone like Conor and find reasons to be offended, others see Conor and see reason to love him, often it can be the same reason for both. Some see what he said as hugely offensive others see what he said as not offensive, that can depend entirely on one's cultural background ( look up 'black Irish' btw). Some people have been calling Conor a 'pikey' among other insults, some insult him because he's Irish, others love him because he's Irish but the truth is we don't know him no more than we know any other public figure. if we have met them then we can only judge by what we see but again that depends on the circumstances. I know a very popular on television jockey, a hail fellow well met sort of guy, laughs a lot on television, always smiling but in real life is a nasty bullying little sh1t that everyone who works with him hates. The truth is we don't know these people, we don't know what Whitney's problems really were, we don't know if it was her or him but people judge based on their prejudices and their background.

Anyway here's the latest comments from Conor courtesy of his FB page.

_"Just coming back around after a whirlwind couple of days. 
Thank you to all the fans for the support of the fight and the event! Without your support we as fighters are nothing so I thank you all! 
Thank you to my team of coaches and training partners!
I had an amazing team and It truly was an amazing and enjoyable camp, and honestly I feel with just a little change in certain areas of the prep, we could have built the engine for 12 full rounds under stress, and got the bette...r result on the night. 
Getting to 12 rounds alone in practice was always the challenge in this camp. We started slowly getting to the 12 and decreasing the stress in the rounds the closer it got to 12. I think for the time we had, 10 weeks in camp, it had to be done this way. If I began with a loaded 12 rounds under much stress I would have only hit a brick wall and lost progress as a result and potentially not made the fight. A little more time and we could have made the 12 cleanly, while under more stress, and made it thru the later rounds in the actual fight. I feel every decision we made at each given time was the correct decision, and I am proud of everyone of my team for what we done in the short time that we done it.
30 minutes was the longest I have fought in a ring or cage or anywhere. Surpassing my previous time of 25 minutes. I am happy for the experience and happy to all take these great lessons with me and implement them into my camp going forward. 
Another day another lesson! 
Congrats to Floyd on a well fought match. Very experienced and methodical in his work. I wish him well in retirement. He is a heck of a boxer. His experience, his patience and his endurance won him this fight hands down. I always told him he was not a fighter but a boxer. But sharing the ring with him he is certainly a solid fighter. Strong in the clinch. Great understanding of frames and head position. He has some very strong tools he could bring into an MMA game for sure.
Here is a toast of whiskey to everyone involved in this event and everyone who enjoyed it! 
Thank you to you all! Onto the next one!"


_


----------



## CB Jones

MA_Student said:


> Okay so talking of liscences, mcgregors boxing liscence is suspended for 2 months but does that cross over to mma as well. If he wanted to could he fight mma next week as an example.



Not in the US.  All states have to honor the suspension


----------



## Buka

CB Jones said:


> Nah....Whitney is who introduced Brown to cocaine.  She had problems before Brown they just hid them.
> 
> She was who she was.....it just took time for people to find out.



I was in Law Enforcement in Boston, Bobby grew up three miles from where I did. The last time I actually saw him - I was driving home after shift, about 2:30 in the morning. I was living in a lily white town at the time. As I approached my house, coming over the hill, I see a sea of blue lights.

Bobby had met a gal at a club a couple days before. Apparently she gave him her address - which was bogus. So he "borrowed" his uncle's car, which was unregistered, not insured and had no license plates. A low key car - a shiny, candy apple red Porsche. He parks it half on the sidewalk and half on rte 138, get's out with a flash light and starts walking around houses shining the light at address on doors and into windows. Some jerk must have called the cops. There he is, being led away, cuffed, not three feet in front of me. I even said hi, both to him and to a couple of the cops. I just shook my head.

I'm telling you, bro, a World Class Idiot. Once teamed up with Whitney - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FighterTwister

BREAKING NEWS | Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor 2 Rematch Is On It's Way - Max Kellerman







I fully respect and love Conor what he has achieved and attempting to do by revolutionizing the unarmed combat sports is nothing short of amazing ...wait and see.

The guy is also a genius his I.Q surpasses all other fighters in many areas for example his entrepreneurial skills and insight to create wealth like his new line of Irish Whisky called "NOTORIOUS".................











Clever man or what LoL


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> BREAKING NEWS | Floyd Mayweather vs. Conor McGregor 2 Rematch Is On It's Way - Max Kellerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully respect and love Conor what he has achieved and attempting to do by revolutionizing the unarmed combat sports is nothing short of amazing ...wait and see.
> 
> The guy is also a genius his I.Q surpasses all other fighters in many areas for example his entrepreneurial skills and insight to create wealth like his new line of Irish Whisky called "NOTORIOUS".................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clever man or what LoL


That video mentions nothing about a rematch and no one else has said a word about it so I'm gonna call bs on that one


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> That video mentions nothing about a rematch and no one else has said a word about it so I'm gonna call bs on that one



The YouTube Channel title is what I based that on. 

So I know what is fact, but I think it might happen by the end of the year its getting allot of heat and of course Floyd would have to agree, Conor would do it in a heart beat so time will tell.

But the idea and social media talk on this is picking up quick.

I just found that video now and posted with hopes for a MAYMAC 2 match.

I'm almost begging for it LoL


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> The YouTube Channel title is what I based that on.
> 
> So I know what is fact, but I think it might happen by the end of the year its getting allot of heat of course Floyd would have to agree, Conor would do it in a heart beat so time will tell.
> 
> But the idea and social media talk on this is picking up quick.
> 
> I just found that video now and posted with hopes for a MAYMAC 2 match.
> 
> I'm almost begging for it LoL


It's not going to happen there's no need for it. It'll be the exact same outcome and mayweather is retired he's got his 50-0 there's no need for him to fight him again it's not like the first fight was close at all


----------



## FighterTwister

Yes, I agree with you no problem with your statement, but you never know if the right offer is made  $$$$$$ money changes everything maybe even a better deal like business offer after fight excetra.

THINK - "UFC + BOXING EVOLUTION"

Yes I know what you will say on that as well they are two different sports so forth but I'm telling you now things are changing, why was this fight even put together lots of controversy on that alone.

So will see if anything happens at all in the next few months.


----------



## FighterTwister

Here is another one and they are coming out hot........ I really hope it happens but yeah I know...........


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Yes, I agree with you no problem with your statement, but you never know if the right offer is made  $$$$$$ money changes everything maybe even a better deal like business offer after fight excetra.
> 
> THINK - "UFC + BOXING EVOLUTION"
> 
> Yes I know what you will say on that as well they are two different sports so forth but I'm telling you now things are changing, why was this fight even put together lots of controversy on that alone.
> 
> So will see if anything happens at all in the next few months.


Dana white has even said it's not going to happen anymore and if it does it won't be as big money. And it'll be the exaxt same each time with all the mma guys losing


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Here is another one and they are coming out hot........ I really hope it happens but yeah I know...........


If it happens again it'll be even quicker and even more 1 sided mayweather knows he can take his best shots without issue and will put him away even quicker. Anyway it's no way going to happen. If mcgregor had won maybe it would but the expected result happened no need for a rematch and even mcgregor hasn't even asked for one


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> If it happens again it'll be even quicker and even more 1 sided mayweather knows he can take his best shots without issue and will put him away even quicker. Anyway it's no way going to happen. If mcgregor had won maybe it would but the expected result happened no need for a rematch
> 
> 
> *and even mcgregor hasn't even asked for one*



Again I agree with you that it might never happen.

But with Conor not asking point you mention, I'm not convinced on that, considering the Paulie Malignaggi debacle if it has any merit, that it was said by Audi claiming that Paulie leaked the game plan.

I recall watching this video in reference to that.. so listen to what Audi says in this video........






AUDI said and quote - " You were talking outside your contract"! @1.52 time stamp.

There is another version from another media camera man where you can hear Audi say "You leaked the game plan"!

Now if this was just a hoax or some marketing tactic then what do you believe or give any attention to with all this online stuff.

This alone might add to the rematch, but yes I doubt it Floyd mentioned his retired at 40 and 50-0.

Also the fact that Nate Diaz spoke with Floyd and hanging out in the same camp, just proof that game plan was leaked hence the fight is rigged in favor of Floyd.

As the fighters play dirty to keep Boxing a separate sport and true to hometown so to speak.

Here is the video............













But always a chance if like I said the right "$$$$$$$ and Business Offer" presents itself............... life is funny that way.

So was all this a setup for MAYMAC2 and UFC+BOXING EVOLUTION?

Time will tell, wait and see............................................


(I predict these tings LoL )


----------



## jobo

FighterTwister said:


> Again I agree with you that it might never happen.
> 
> But with Conor not asking point you mention, I'm not convinced on that, considering the Paulie Malignaggi debacle if it has any merit, that it was said by Audi claiming that Paulie leaked the game plan.
> 
> I recall watching this video in reference to that.. so listen to what Audi says in this video........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUDI said and quote - " You were talking outside your contract"! @1.52 time stamp.
> 
> There is another version from another media camera man where you can hear Audi say "You leaked the game plan"!
> 
> Now if this was just a hoax or some marketing tactic then what do you believe or give any attention to with all this online we stuff.
> 
> This alone might add to the rematch, but yes I doubt it Floyd mentioned his retired at 40 and 50-0.
> 
> Also the fact that Nate Diaz spoke with Floyd and hanging out in the same camp, just proof that game plan was leaked hence the fight is rigged in favor of Floyd.
> 
> As the fighters play dirty to keep Boxing a separate sport and true to hometown so to speak.
> 
> Here is the video............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But always a chance if like I said the right "$$$$$$$ and Business Offer" presents itself............... life is funny that way.
> 
> So was all this a setup for MAYMAC2 and UFC+BOXING EVOLUTION?
> 
> Time will tell, wait and see............................................
> 
> 
> (I predict these tings LoL )


i don't see a fm rematch in the immediate future, they won't be able to sell it again, just yet, but a few big fish boxing matches and if the impresses in those,like showing an ability to go more than 5 rounds, then maybe they can get it on again, fm will have spent all his winnings and have another big tax bill by this time next year


----------



## CB Jones

No way there is a rematch.

Much harder sell and the ppv numbers probably would be way down.

Biggest money deal for Connor is probably Nate.

THe Paulie fight isn't big enough to pay UFC off.


----------



## FighterTwister

If Conor ever fights Paulie it will be a decimation LoL

That guy is barely a Boxer yeah sure he can box not to Floyd standards though Conor would run over him first round for sure no doubt in my mind on that one.

Be good to see after their debacle though LoL


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> If Conor ever fights Paulie it will be a decimation LoL
> 
> That guy is barely a Boxer yeah sure he can box not to Floyd standards though Conor would run over him first round for sure no doubt in my mind on that one.
> 
> Be good to see after their debacle though LoL


Barely a boxer? You mean the guy with 36 wins?....he's way more of a boxer than mcgregor is


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Again I agree with you that it might never happen.
> 
> But with Conor not asking point you mention, I'm not convinced on that, considering the Paulie Malignaggi debacle if it has any merit, that it was said by Audi claiming that Paulie leaked the game plan.
> 
> I recall watching this video in reference to that.. so listen to what Audi says in this video........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUDI said and quote - " You were talking outside your contract"! @1.52 time stamp.
> 
> There is another version from another media camera man where you can hear Audi say "You leaked the game plan"!
> 
> Now if this was just a hoax or some marketing tactic then what do you believe or give any attention to with all this online stuff.
> 
> This alone might add to the rematch, but yes I doubt it Floyd mentioned his retired at 40 and 50-0.
> 
> Also the fact that Nate Diaz spoke with Floyd and hanging out in the same camp, just proof that game plan was leaked hence the fight is rigged in favor of Floyd.
> 
> As the fighters play dirty to keep Boxing a separate sport and true to hometown so to speak.
> 
> Here is the video............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But always a chance if like I said the right "$$$$$$$ and Business Offer" presents itself............... life is funny that way.
> 
> So was all this a setup for MAYMAC2 and UFC+BOXING EVOLUTION?
> 
> Time will tell, wait and see............................................
> 
> 
> (I predict these tings LoL )


Nothing was leaked mayweathers just way better. Mcgregor is an a amateur boxer and the difference in class was shown. What the hell would nate Diaz know about the gameplan for a boxing match


----------



## FighterTwister

With Paulie, its just my gut opinion, I can't believe people disregard Conor McGregor so easily....... he is really good, he went 10 rounds with a pro boxer.

Listen to Tyson's view on Conor.........








As for Conor not going the distance........... listen.......








Also I posted this in another Forum........


Earlier today I was listening to Bisping point of views..............














He does not like to run because he believes like I also have in past running damages the knee's

Also Ido Portal cycle ride........... 








Conor prefer's 25km cycle runs instead of running.

With a few m8's we use to do some iron man training  (_when I was in my 20's LoL_)  that incorporates beach runs on sand and swimming laps circuit patterns, its hard but running on sand is softer on knees and more intense on legs due to resistance in water, but you do work your cardio up fairly quick.

Look everyone in the fight business has opinions and where they draw facts from there is a library of books at training institutes with different methods and tactics on any one subject.

I guess its no surprise we all have different views and opinions. I can accept that but there is common sense as well and sometimes people have to see to believe. Because they can't see whats in front of them in the first place thats human nature at work or they way we perceive learning and/or something we don't quiet understand yet. 

So in regards to Conor like I said earlier they will work it out!


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> With Paulie, its just my gut opinion, I can't believe people disregard Conor McGregor so easily....... he is really good, he went 10 rounds with a pro boxer.
> 
> Listen to Tyson's view on Conor.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Conor not going the distance........... listen.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I posted this in another Forum........
> 
> 
> Earlier today I was listening to Bisping point of views..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not like to run because he believes like I also have in past running damages the knee's
> 
> Also Ido Portal cycle ride...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor prefer's 25km cycle runs instead of running.
> 
> With a few m8's we use to do some iron man training  (_when I was in my 20's LoL_)  that incorporates beach runs on sand and swimming laps circuit patterns, its hard but running on sand is softer on knees and more intense on legs due to resistance in water, but you do work your cardio up fairly quick.
> 
> Look everyone in the fight business has opinions and where they draw facts from there is a library of books at training institutes with different methods and tactics on any one subject.
> 
> I guess its no surprise we all have different views and opinions. I can accept that but there is common sense as well and sometimes people have to see to believe. Because they can't see whats in front of them in the first place thats human nature at work or they way we perceive learning and/or something we don't quiet understand yet.
> 
> So in regards to Conor like I said earlier they will work it out!


Well he's taking his time working it out that's 3 fights he's completely gassed out for. Also he went 10 rounds with a 40 year old who hadn't fought in 2 years. It's not like he even fought an active boxer. Also he went 10 rounds doesn't mean he's good he went 10 and at the most lost 7 of them.

Well I'd listen to bisping over mcgregor when it comes to cardio. Bispings cardio is the best in mma mcgregors is one of the worst.

Mcgregor needs to stick to mma. Enough of these silly circus fights


----------



## Tez3

Bisping's point of view is rarely worth listening to.

I was reading something interesting this morning, it should be of interest to anyone who takes strikes to the head. A doctor watching the fight has said that he believes Conor's 'gassing' was due to mild brain damage not his cardio. Now he could be saying that for a number of reason but in this day and age we are far more aware of the damage blows, even light ones, can do to the brain. 
Of course, many have said this is nonsense, it's just an excuse though they should note neither Conor nor his trainers are saying he has any sort of brain damage mild or otherwise.
One of the advantages we've always pointed out was that MMA was safer than boxing because of it's rules and larger target area meaning less blows to the head. 

What ever the cause of Conor's running out of steam, the brain damage theory is worth looking at not because of this fight but because of it's implications for everyone who takes strikes to the head. While Conor may not have had mild brain damage the thought that it's a possibility is worrying.

When I watch rugby now it's common to see players being taken off after a ( just one!) blow to the head for concussion tests. These are becoming more sophisticated every year. Rugby players take part in major study to develop ground-breaking test for concussion diagnosis


----------



## Headhunter

FighterTwister said:


> With Paulie, its just my gut opinion, I can't believe people disregard Conor McGregor so easily....... he is really good, he went 10 rounds with a pro boxer.
> 
> Listen to Tyson's view on Conor.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Conor not going the distance........... listen.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I posted this in another Forum........
> 
> 
> Earlier today I was listening to Bisping point of views..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not like to run because he believes like I also have in past running damages the knee's
> 
> Also Ido Portal cycle ride...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conor prefer's 25km cycle runs instead of running.
> 
> With a few m8's we use to do some iron man training  (_when I was in my 20's LoL_)  that incorporates beach runs on sand and swimming laps circuit patterns, its hard but running on sand is softer on knees and more intense on legs due to resistance in water, but you do work your cardio up fairly quick.
> 
> Look everyone in the fight business has opinions and where they draw facts from there is a library of books at training institutes with different methods and tactics on any one subject.
> 
> I guess its no surprise we all have different views and opinions. I can accept that but there is common sense as well and sometimes people have to see to believe. Because they can't see whats in front of them in the first place thats human nature at work or they way we perceive learning and/or something we don't quiet understand yet.
> 
> So in regards to Conor like I said earlier they will work it out!


Running does not damage the knees if you're sensible. I've been running since I was a kid and am still running now in my 60s and my knees are perfectly fine.


----------



## Tez3

While praising Bisping this is worth remembering  Britain's Michael Bisping calls Luke Rockhold a 'faggot' after UFC title win
Bisping says Sonnen acting gay, Mayhem acting gay


PS he's also racist and a bully. Oh and if you think I wouldn't know that, he had his pro debut on our promotion.  he was rubbish.


----------



## Headhunter

Tez3 said:


> Bisping's point of view is rarely worth listening to.
> 
> I was reading something interesting this morning, it should be of interest to anyone who takes strikes to the head. A doctor watching the fight has said that he believes Conor's 'gassing' was due to mild brain damage not his cardio. Now he could be saying that for a number of reason but in this day and age we are far more aware of the damage blows, even light ones, can do to the brain.
> Of course, many have said this is nonsense, it's just an excuse though they should note neither Conor nor his trainers are saying he has any sort of brain damage mild or otherwise.
> One of the advantages we've always pointed out was that MMA was safer than boxing because of it's rules and larger target area meaning less blows to the head.
> 
> What ever the cause of Conor's running out of steam, the brain damage theory is worth looking at not because of this fight but because of it's implications for everyone who takes strikes to the head. While Conor may not have had mild brain damage the thought that it's a possibility is worrying.
> 
> When I watch rugby now it's common to see players being taken off after a ( just one!) blow to the head for concussion tests. These are becoming more sophisticated every year. Rugby players take part in major study to develop ground-breaking test for concussion diagnosis


Well as ma_student said I'd rather listen to the guy who has a resting heart rate of 34 bpm over the guy who gasses in 2 rounds. Also it's not brain damage he's always had bad cardio he got tired in less than 2 rounds in a fight he had a full camp for against a guy who'd been drinking and smoking the week before


----------



## Headhunter

Tez3 said:


> While praising Bisping this is worth remembering  Britain's Michael Bisping calls Luke Rockhold a 'faggot' after UFC title win
> Bisping says Sonnen acting gay, Mayhem acting gay
> 
> 
> PS he's also racist and a bully. Oh and if you think I wouldn't know that, he had his pro debut on our promotion.  he was rubbish.


So what? Does that mean his cardios bad which Is what we're talking about.

He had his pro debut on your promotion??? WOW I never heard that,...apart from the other 100 times you mentioned on every other thread he's mentioned on and look where he is now middleweight champion funny that ai


----------



## FighterTwister

My personal choice for Conor "NOTORIOUS" McGregor in the UFC/ MMA + BOXING Career is to rule both so  I support and encourage this and I believe he will do it.

It was one of his statements when making the quote "We are not here to take part but to take over"! 

Thats exciting and he has proved that in MMA and now Boxing he can Box and will get better and learn more, simply stated he can fight and knows how to read fights, his not stupid despite public opinion.

Look,  I just like this kid, why, I just see myself allot in him, sure we had different upbringing and we come from different nations but he caught my eye back when he fought Marcus Brimage in his UFC debute. 








Very impressive, he just read the fight really well as Brimage began to come in posture forward and chin down looking to knock Conor out. 

Conor read it, as it  worked in Conors favor it was perfect for upper-cuts you can see this clearly in the full fight online that Conor executed mauling Brimage like a Tiger pouncing on its prey. 

Damn awesome fight still watch it now and then.

He is also now very determined now because people disrespect his skills he said this in one video I watched. 

I can't find it or else I would have posted it.

The kid is good fact his record alone proves that.


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> So what? Does that mean his cardios bad which Is what we're talking about.
> 
> He had his pro debut on your promotion??? WOW I never heard that,...apart from the other 100 times you mentioned on every other thread he's mentioned on and look where he is now middleweight champion funny that ai



Oh dear, you got out of bed the wrong side this morning, of course you forget we have two newbies on this thread. One has to establish one's credentials...if you have them.

I think you missed the point, that it wasn't his cardio that was to blame but his mild head trauma but then I guess one you've made your mind up you don't want to consider anything else. One doesn't have to believe it but it's the mark of the intelligent person that they can think about all causes and possibilities rather than just go with popular belief.



Headhunter said:


> Also it's not brain damage he's always had bad cardio



Are you a doctor specialising in brain trauma and sports injuries then that you can state this categorically? Mmmm thought not.


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> My personal choice for Conor "NOTORIOUS" McGregor in the UFC/ MMA + BOXING Career is to rule both so  I support and encourage this and I believe he will do it.
> 
> It was one of his statements when making the quote "We are not here to take part but to take over"!
> 
> Thats exciting and he has proved that in MMA and now Boxing he can Box and will get better and learn more, simply stated he can fight and knows how to read fights, his not stupid despite public opinion.
> 
> Look,  I just like this kid, why, I just see myself allot in him, sure we had different upbringing and we come from different nations but he caught my eye back when he fought Marcus Brimage in his UFC debute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive, he just read the fight really well as Brimage began to come in posture forward and chin down looking to knock Conor out.
> 
> Conor read it, as it  worked in Conors favor it was perfect for upper-cuts you can see this clearly in the full fight online that Conor executed mauling Brimage like a Tiger pouncing on its prey.
> 
> Damn awesome fight still watch it now and then.
> 
> He is also now very determined now because people disrespect his skills he said this in one video I watched.
> 
> I can't find it or else I would have posted it.
> 
> The kid is good fact his record alone proves that.


Taking over means losing your first fight does it? He won't box again and he won't sell that amount again the only reason this was so big was because it was mayweather and even then the venue wasnt filled up. He hasn't even defended one title he's won yet and has shown no interest in doing so. He's already been stripped of one title for refusing to defend. Also brimage isn't a great fighter himself...he's a guy who lost his first fight on the ultimate fighter. I agree he's not stupid he conned millions of people into thinking he had a chance against mayweather and got himself loads of money for a fight he didnt deserve. 

He's a good fighter but I'll be more impressed when I see him fight a few more top fighters. In mma he's only fought 2 high level fighters aldo and Alvarez and the aldo fight we don't know if he's better than him he got caught that happens but it doesn't mean he's better skilled. When he beats someone like frankie Edgar or tony ferguson or Kevin lee or khabib then I'll say he's one of the top level fighters.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Headhunter said:


> Well as ma_student said I'd rather listen to the guy who has a resting heart rate of 34 bpm over the guy who gasses in 2 rounds. Also it's not brain damage he's always had bad cardio he got tired in less than 2 rounds in a fight he had a full camp for against a guy who'd been drinking and smoking the week before


By your original measure (listen to the guy with the better cardio), we should be taking cardio advice from the guy who was drinking and smoking. Realistically, the guy in best shape doesn't always know how he got there. Sometimes, it was the right choices of hard work. Sometimes a large helping of good genetics is the difference. For someone like me, my pulmonary conditioning (what we're really usually talking about when someone gasses) will never be as good as some folks who put in the same effort - I start from a point of exercise-induced asthma. It's not as bad as it once was, but it takes more work for me to get to the same level as folks who start out better equipped.

Note that not knowing how they really got there is not exclusive to sports, and is probably less common there. You can see it in business success, too - people will tell you the one thing that made all the difference, and if you'd just do that one thing, you'll succeed. Then you find 5 people doing that very thing and struggling, because that wasn't really what made the difference. This is a variation of the process that produced what Skinner (psychologist, for those who may not recognize the name) in 1947 termed "superstitious behavior".


----------



## FighterTwister

I was reading this earlier today - Why Did Conor McGregor Gas Out?

Your thoughts guys?


----------



## jobo

MA_Student said:


> Taking over means losing your first fight does it? He won't box again and he won't sell that amount again the only reason this was so big was because it was mayweather and even then the venue wasnt filled up. He hasn't even defended one title he's won yet and has shown no interest in doing so. He's already been stripped of one title for refusing to defend. Also brimage isn't a great fighter himself...he's a guy who lost his first fight on the ultimate fighter. I agree he's not stupid he conned millions of people into thinking he had a chance against mayweather and got himself loads of money for a fight he didnt deserve.
> 
> He's a good fighter but I'll be more impressed when I see him fight a few more top fighters. In mma he's only fought 2 high level fighters aldo and Alvarez and the aldo fight we don't know if he's better than him he got caught that happens but it doesn't mean he's better skilled. When he beats someone like frankie Edgar or tony ferguson or Kevin lee or khabib then I'll say he's one of the top level fighters.



the venue was sold out, but a,significant amount of seats went to touts who were trying to shift them for mega bucks and couldn't get the silly money they wanted.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

FighterTwister said:


> I was reading this earlier today - Why Did Conor McGregor Gas Out?
> 
> Your thoughts guys?


That is well-written and appears well-informed. Some good thoughts to consider for anyone preparing for competition.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> the venue was sold out, but a,significant amount of seats went to touts who were trying to shift them for mega bucks and couldn't get the silly money they wanted.


I was wondering about the reason for so many empty seats, but couldn't be bothered to do a search for it. You've now allowed me to lazily discover an answer! (You are now an enabler, Jobo.)


----------



## Tez3

gpseymour said:


> That is well-written and appears well-informed. Some good thoughts to consider for anyone preparing for competition.



I don't think it's that well informed as John didn't say this.  "It's been publicly stated by John Kavanagh (Conor's long time head coach) that somewhere between the Jose Aldo knockout (UFC 194) and the first Nate Diaz fight (UFC 196), Conor lost the work ethic and passion for training that got him into the position he is in today. At one point, Kavanagh said Conor would come to the gym late for training and the two would just walk past each other with no care in the world."

This is what he said...that they drifted apart...
Coach drifted apart from McGregor after UFC 194


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> I don't think it's that well informed as John didn't say this.  "It's been publicly stated by John Kavanagh (Conor's long time head coach) that somewhere between the Jose Aldo knockout (UFC 194) and the first Nate Diaz fight (UFC 196), Conor lost the work ethic and passion for training that got him into the position he is in today. At one point, Kavanagh said Conor would come to the gym late for training and the two would just walk past each other with no care in the world."
> 
> This is what he said...that they drifted apart...
> Coach drifted apart from McGregor after UFC 194


the quote contained in that doesn't say they drifted apart, it just say they drifted, from the context it looks like he meant drifted from doing what they should be doing


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> the quote contained in that doesn't say they drifted apart, it just say they drifted, from the context it looks like he meant drifted from doing what they should be doing



Quote from article *"McGregor’s long time coach, friend and mentor, John Kavanagh, says the two almost drifted apart"
*
Another quote* "No tension," Kavanagh said to Ariel Helwani in studio on The MMA Hour, per MMA Fighting’s Marc Raimondi. "No bad feelings or anything like that. It's just like, ‘Oh, I guess that's how he's doing it now.' He's the champion of the world. He just beat who some say is the best ever in 13 seconds. What am I gonna say?"
*
Nothing about drifting from what they should be doing.


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> Quote from article *"McGregor’s long time coach, friend and mentor, John Kavanagh, says the two almost drifted apart"
> *
> Another quote* "No tension," Kavanagh said to Ariel Helwani in studio on The MMA Hour, per MMA Fighting’s Marc Raimondi. "No bad feelings or anything like that. It's just like, ‘Oh, I guess that's how he's doing it now.' He's the champion of the world. He just beat who some say is the best ever in 13 seconds. What am I gonna say?"
> *
> Nothing about drifting from what they should be doing.


that's ALMOST drifted apart,, which means they didn't actual drift APART.


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> that's ALMOST drifted apart,, which means they didn't actual drift APART.



Oh sweetie, you would argue that the sky is purple if I said it was blue. First of all you said that's not what it means then you agree but it was 'almost' drifted apart. Ah but you do make me laugh.
The point is that whether they 'nearly' drifted apart or did John didn't say Conor had lost his work ethic. He's not really into slagging people off.


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> Oh sweetie, you would argue that the sky is purple if I said it was blue. First of all you said that's not what it means then you agree but it was 'almost' drifted apart. Ah but you do make me laugh.
> The point is that whether they 'nearly' drifted apart or did John didn't say Conor had lost his work ethic. He's not really into slagging people off.


It does say he started turning hours late for training, so that some work ethic lost there


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> It does say he started turning hours late for training, so that some work ethic lost there



or it could mean that with a new baby his hours changed................


----------



## MA_Student

Tez3 said:


> or it could mean that with a new baby his hours changed................


That was way before he had a kid, he only had his kid after ufc 200 this was between ufc 194 and 196


----------



## drop bear

FighterTwister said:


> I was reading this earlier today - Why Did Conor McGregor Gas Out?
> 
> Your thoughts guys?



The pacing and timing are different in boxing to MMA. Experience will let you take all these sort if micro rests. When you do something new you don't have that unconscious ability.


----------



## drop bear

jobo said:


> It does say he started turning hours late for training, so that some work ethic lost there



Yeah. But you have to ease off the work ethic as you get older. Work hard rest hard.


----------



## DaveB

FighterTwister said:


> I was reading this earlier today - Why Did Conor McGregor Gas Out?
> 
> Your thoughts guys?



Clearly the martial arts styles he had trained in sucked, otherwise he would have won.


----------



## Tez3

MA_Student said:


> That was way before he had a kid, he only had his kid after ufc 200 this was between ufc 194 and 196



Oh hello! thought you were ignoring me. Hard isn't it to ignore me, I'm like your very annoying auntie. 

Still if it wasn't a baby it could have been a lot of things, idiots in the gym during the day, publicity engagements, burn out, depression, basically anything. If he'd lost his 'work ethic' then he wouldn't have turned up late at night, who does that unless they really want to train. Life can make people crazy at the best of times, a life as a fighter even more so.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tez3 said:


> or it could mean that with a new baby his hours changed................


Agreed. Might be a change of priorities (I'd hope so) rather than a lack of work ethic. And a return to more intense training might just have been when the family got into a good rhythm.


----------



## MA_Student

gpseymour said:


> Agreed. Might be a change of priorities (I'd hope so) rather than a lack of work ethic. And a return to more intense training might just have been when the family got into a good rhythm.


It wasn't about him having a kid as that didnt happen until way later than that fight


----------



## jobo

drop bear said:


> Yeah. But you have to ease off the work ethic as you get older. Work hard rest hard.


he is 28, that's very much a males physical peak, but the subtext  is, he was resting hard and training soft


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> he is 28, that's very much a males physical peak, but the subtext  is, he was resting hard and training soft



I didn't realise you were personally acquainted with him to know him so well that you can say that? You know his moods, his ideas, his hopes, fears and bowel movements too?

if John who is close to him didn't know, I very much doubt that you do and are just making a random judgement based on how much you dislike him therefore nothing can be good about him.

Isn't amazing how many people can tell from a great distance and from reading gossip what a man they've never met is doing and feeling! or perhaps you are reading tealeaves or tarot cards.


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> I didn't realise you were personally acquainted with him to know him so well that you can say that? You know his moods, his ideas, his hopes, fears and bowel movements too?
> 
> if John who is close to him didn't know, I very much doubt that you do and are just making a random judgement based on how much you dislike him therefore nothing can be good about him.
> 
> Isn't amazing how many people can tell from a great distance and from reading gossip what a man they've never met is doing and feeling! or perhaps you are reading tealeaves or tarot cards.



And yet conversation is not about winning. Hmmmmmmm.........?


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> I didn't realise you were personally acquainted with him to know him so well that you can say that? You know his moods, his ideas, his hopes, fears and bowel movements too?
> 
> if John who is close to him didn't know, I very much doubt that you do and are just making a random judgement based on how much you dislike him therefore nothing can be good about him.
> 
> Isn't amazing how many people can tell from a great distance and from reading gossip what a man they've never met is doing and feeling! or perhaps you are reading tealeaves or tarot cards.


i like him a great deal ,from a distance obviously, he to a large part lost that fight on fitness, at age 28 against a forty year old.
that seems to be a cold stone fact, why he wasn't fit enough is a,subject of interest to me. If you have another option that doesn't include him not training hard enough then id like to hear it?


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> And yet conversation is not about winning. Hmmmmmmm.........?



What are you on about now?


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> What are you on about now?



You are arguing to win again. You keep saying you don't do it. Then just keep doing it.


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> i like him a great deal ,from a distance obviously, he to a large part lost that fight on fitness, at age 28 against a forty year old.
> that seems to be a cold stone fact, why he wasn't fit enough is a,subject of interest to me. If you have another option that doesn't include him not training hard enough then id like to hear it?



I know quite a few people who have lost fights to older people, fitness was never the issue because fitness alone doesn't win fights. I do wish though you'd pay attention though because I did post another reason someone, a doctor , had suggested for his 'gassing'. I don't know the truth of it but  it's an interesting hypothesis. It could be that he over trained something I've seen fighters do before. 
How to avoid overtraining in MMA
Overtraining fighters in mma - The overtraining epidemic
Are You Training Hard or Doing Too Much? The Signs of Overtraining - Fight Camp Conditioning -

I'm not saying that specifically it's anything over another but there are more things to consider than just 'oh he gassed, he's not fit.


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> I know quite a few people who have lost fights to older people, fitness was never the issue because fitness alone doesn't win fights. I do wish though you'd pay attention though because I did post another reason someone, a doctor , had suggested for his 'gassing'. I don't know the truth of it but  it's an interesting hypothesis. It could be that he over trained something I've seen fighters do before.
> How to avoid overtraining in MMA
> Overtraining fighters in mma - The overtraining epidemic
> Are You Training Hard or Doing Too Much? The Signs of Overtraining - Fight Camp Conditioning -
> 
> I'm not saying that specifically it's anything over another but there are more things to consider than just 'oh he gassed, he's not fit.


he wasn't fit to fight 12rounds, that's a fact, he,struggled to get to 6, he may have lost anyway, but his lack of fitness made his loosing an inevitability


----------



## drop bear

jobo said:


> i like him a great deal ,from a distance obviously, he to a large part lost that fight on fitness, at age 28 against a forty year old.
> that seems to be a cold stone fact, why he wasn't fit enough is a,subject of interest to me. If you have another option that doesn't include him not training hard enough then id like to hear it?



Have you ever wrestled?


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> You are arguing to win again. You keep saying you don't do it. Then just keep doing it.



Oh do go away and have a long talk with yourself. Only you would think it's about winning or losing. You have no idea what I'm thinking when I write anything, in fact I'm not sure you know what's in your mind when you are writing so don't get mardy with me, it's childish and only makes me laugh.


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> he wasn't fit to fight 12rounds, that's a fact, he,struggled to get to 6



Well you didn't read my links did you? You didn't have time before you posted that.


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Oh do go away and have a long talk with yourself. Only you would think it's about winning or losing. You have no idea what I'm thinking when I write anything, in fact I'm not sure you know what's in your mind when you are writing so don't get mardy with me, it's childish and only makes me laugh.



No your mind is pretty predictable actually. Snarky comment. Get defensive. Deny everything. Claim you are not upset. Mention something about squaddies.


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> Well you didn't read my links did you? You didn't have time before you posted that.





Tez3 said:


> Well you didn't read my links did you? You didn't have time before you posted that.


I'm a,fast reader, but i just ignored the ones about mma as it was a boxing match


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> No your mind is pretty predictable actually. Snarky comment. Get defensive. Deny everything. Claim you are not upset. Mention something about squaddies.



Ooo bitchy tonight aren't we? Not getting enough dearie?


----------



## jobo

drop bear said:


> No your mind is pretty predictable actually. Snarky comment. Get defensive. Deny everything. Claim you are not upset. Mention something about squaddies.


its nearly two days since,she mentioned the army, she is playing the personal friend of CM card at the moment


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> I'm a,fast reader, but i just ignored thrones about mma as it was a boxing match



LOL, overtraining syndrome happens in all sports, not specifically MMA, it happens in boxing too.
How Do You Know If You Are Exercising Too Much?


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> its nearly two days since,she mentioned the army, she is playing the personal friend of CM card at the moment



Ah cherie, I'm not a personal friend or even an acquaintance of Conor, which is actually my point, because none of us knows what his state of health or mind was/is. Of course all you big brave men know because well.... you're men .

Don't you two have some socks to wash or something?


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> LOL, overtraining syndrome happens in all sports, not specifically MMA, it happens in boxing too.
> How Do You Know
> 
> 
> Tez3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, overtraining syndrome happens in all sports, not specifically MMA, it happens in boxing too.
> [URL='https://www.verywell.com/overtraining-syndrome-and-athletes-3119386']How Do You Know If You Are Exercising Too Much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You Are Exercising Too Much?[/URL]
Click to expand...

not if you have a professional coach it doesnt


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> not if you have a professional coach it doesnt



Yeah and you don't get pregnant on the pill and the cheques in the post.


----------



## jobo

Tez3 said:


> Yeah and you don't get pregnant on the pill and the cheques in the post.


so you have just reverted to your usual silliness  rather than actually deal with the point,


----------



## Tez3

jobo said:


> so you have just reverted to your usual silliness  rather than actually deal with the point,



Really? You don't understand sarcasm?

Look, this is a discussion site ( supposed to be friendly) someone says something, someone else replies and a discussion ensues. A few words doesn't make a meaningful discussion. People put forward that Conor was unfit/gassed. He said publicity that he couldn't last, now the idea is to discuss a few reasons why someone can gas. I put up a couple of reasons different from not doing enough cardio, everyone else can then discuss experiences of overtraining, head injuries etc. ( as in why rugby players are taken off the field after one blow to the head but combat sports lets fighters carry on getting hit in the head, quite a decent discussion can be had here) There's premises and hypothesis to chat about, why fighters can gas, why they don't... oh you know lots of interesting conversations. Yes people disagree, but they don't have to take it personally, they don't have to attack other posters, ( well personal attacks are against the rules here) they can disagree, it doesn't have to be all black, white and macho men playing silly buggers on here and sounding like z list celebrities on Big Brother. 
Take your comment, that's not a discussion point it's a terse couple of words, why don't you chill and actually start conversing instead of being all moody.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> i like him a great deal ,from a distance obviously, he to a large part lost that fight on fitness, at age 28 against a forty year old.
> that seems to be a cold stone fact, why he wasn't fit enough is a,subject of interest to me. If you have another option that doesn't include him not training hard enough then id like to hear it?


I think DB's assessment of the difference in doing a new format is pretty important. McGregor was going to have a problem establishing the pace necessary for a boxing format. How much of what happened was sub-optimal conditioning and how much was the format change? That's going to be guesswork, even from experts.


----------



## Steve

This thread is really lacking in balance.  Who's going to act as mayweathers apologist?


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Ooo bitchy tonight aren't we? Not getting enough dearie?



I am insatiable. It is never enough.


----------



## Steve

drop bear said:


> I am insatiable. It is never enough.


Get a room, you two.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> I think DB's assessment of the difference in doing a new format is pretty important. McGregor was going to have a problem establishing the pace necessary for a boxing format. How much of what happened was sub-optimal conditioning and how much was the format change? That's going to be guesswork, even from experts.



Here is a theory. Go out do some kyokashin sparring. Come back tell me how tired you got. Slightly different format. Big change to your ability to cardio.


----------



## FighterTwister

Youtube Title - *Heartbreaking Emotional Conor McGregor says Sorry to Dana White after Mayweather loss*






I like the relationship between Dana and Conor still a fan of Conor he should take another week off and really study martial arts and boxing and getting fitness levels right up not fight anyone  just yet in the new year yes.

In my opinion as always!


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Youtube Title - *Heartbreaking Emotional Conor McGregor says Sorry to Dana White after Mayweather loss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the relationship between Dana and Conor still a fan of Conor he should take another week off and really study martial arts and boxing and getting fitness levels right up not fight anyone  just yet in the new year yes.
> 
> In my opinion as always!


Dana likes Conor until he stops making him money then he'll trash him in the media if he does something he doesn't like. Just like he does to every fighter. This is the pattern

Fighter wins: Danas all over them calling them the best ever.

Fighter loses: Dana trash talks their performance

Fighter retire or talks against Danas decisions: the guy was overrated and never a true contender.


Of course dana doesn't need an apology he didnt care who won that fight he got paid the same amount whether Conor won or lost anyway


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> Dana likes Conor until he stops making him money then he'll trash him in the media if he does something he doesn't like. Just like he does to every fighter. This is the pattern
> 
> Fighter wins: Danas all over them calling them the best ever.
> 
> Fighter loses: Dana trash talks their performance
> 
> Fighter retire or talks against Danas decisions: the guy was overrated and never a true contender.
> 
> 
> Of course dana doesn't need an apology he didnt care who won that fight he got paid the same amount whether Conor won or lost anyway




LoL young lad!

Thats the world we live in and yes things happen but never doubt that people genuinely may care about each other but business is business people need food on the table so to speak, all feeling's aside when people talk $$$$

People do open their hearts and friendships develop but there are boundaries and limitation in the fallen world we live in, thats life!

Conor is a family man and Dana White is generally a good man who has even been threatened to be killed more than once by psychos in the fight business.

That is why I said I like these guys and well I'm just sharing my opinion and I'm sure in my next post you will share yours just as quick


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> LoL young lad!
> 
> Thats the world we live in and yes things happen but never doubt that people genuinely may care about each other but business is business people need food on the table so to speak, all feeling's aside when people talk $$$$
> 
> People do open their hearts and friendships develop but there are boundaries and limitation in the fallen world we live in, thats life!
> 
> Conor is a family man and Dana White is generally a good man who has even been threatened to be killed more than once by psychos in the fight business.
> 
> That is why I said I like these guys and well I'm just sharing my opinion and I'm sure in my next post you will share yours just as quick


Lol look at all the fighters dana has been friends with during there careers then they retire or does something against them and he suddenly hates them even after claiming they're friends

Randy couture
Chuck Liddell 
Forrest Griffin 
Jon Jones
Demetrious Johnson
Holly Holm
Ken Shamrock
Frank Shamrock
Tito Ortiz 
Amanda Nunez 
George's St Pierre
Miesha Tate
Anderson silva 
Frank Mir

These are all guys dana claimed he has a great relationship in the past and then they do something he doesn't like or they stop making him money and he trashes them in the media.

Dana white is a promototer. He cares about the money that's it and that's fine that's his job he does what he needs to do but he doesn't care about these fighters.

Him and Conor may be best mates now but once Conor's finished dana will move on to the next guy who can make him money


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> This thread is really lacking in balance.  Who's going to act as mayweathers apologist?


Hey, don't go trying to drag in topics, Steve. Just because he's in the title of the thread, that doesn't make him pertinent to our bickering.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> Here is a theory. Go out do some kyokashin sparring. Come back tell me how tired you got. Slightly different format. Big change to your ability to cardio.


Are you trying to kill me, DB?


----------



## FighterTwister

Just found a neat video from the Floyd vs Conor fight from each fighters independent corner and feedback given on each round.

Listen.........






I like it some good comments and they knew Floyd was "Walking him down" now that great to find out! 

Would like to know more of what was the strategy so we go hunting for another Youtube LoL


----------



## FighterTwister

Above updated video..............


----------



## Buka

Steve said:


> Get a room, you two.



Now, _that_, would be something.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> Are you trying to kill me, DB?



Old people can kk. There isn't even face punching. It is good for you.


----------



## Hyoho




----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Brian R. VanCise
-MartialTalk Moderator-*


----------



## FighterTwister

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> 
> Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.
> 
> -Brian R. VanCise
> -MartialTalk Moderator-*



Hi Brian how do we contact moderators privately if needed or have a private discussion with admin or mods.

I cant seem to find that function.

Is there a Forum "Post Message" (email) system and where is it?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> Old people can kk. There isn't even face punching. It is good for you.


You don't know how lousy my cardio-pulmonary is right now, man. A bunch of injuries in the last year - none serious, but put together I keep running into limits on what I can do while each heals. A *really* slow 2-mile run is torture. An entirely new activity would send me right down the exercise-induced asthma path.

Yeah right now, I suck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

FighterTwister said:


> Hi Brian how do we contact moderators privately if needed or have a private discussion with admin or mods.
> 
> I cant seem to find that function.
> 
> Is there a Forum "Post Message" (email) system and where is it?



If you go to the top of the page on the upper right you will see inbox.  Start a conversation and input the moderator you want to send a message to.


----------



## FighterTwister

Hi m8, 

Yeah I see that but lets say I want to speak with you usually there is tab or icon on the avatar on the left or a post to reply button via PM on the bottom line in the post reply box.

Is that anywhere on this Forum that I missed, I'm looking but don't see it.

Thanks for reply though


----------



## Gerry Seymour

FighterTwister said:


> Hi m8,
> 
> Yeah I see that but lets say I want to speak with you usually there is tab or icon on the avatar on the left or a post to reply button via PM on the bottom line in the post reply box.
> 
> Is that anywhere on this Forum that I missed, I'm looking but don't see it.
> 
> Thanks for reply though


Tap their name, on the left. Then click "start a conversation ".


----------



## FighterTwister

gpseymour said:


> Tap their name, on the left. Then click "start a conversation ".



Hah Bingo their it is thanks M8


----------



## KenpoBoxer

FighterTwister said:


> If Conor ever fights Paulie it will be a decimation LoL
> 
> That guy is barely a Boxer yeah sure he can box not to Floyd standards though Conor would run over him first round for sure no doubt in my mind on that one.
> 
> Be good to see after their debacle though LoL


36 wins and 7 loses makes you barley a boxer...um okay...


----------



## FighterTwister

KenpoBoxer said:


> 36 wins and 7 loses makes you barley a boxer...um okay...



I just don't like Paulies style at all.

A few weeks back I sat for about an hour or so and watched his fights learning about him a little more.

In my opinion Conor with a little work and some serious study up on boxing will demolish boxing in 154 - 160Ibs divisions.

Keep in mind he went 10 rounds with Floyd the worlds best.

So we wait and see what really happens, we here are just speculating!

I have some reasons for my opinions.

Strengths:-


Conor has good physical condition and of a top elite athlete and that was tested in a science lab recently.
Conor has great long range punching skills, with a good snap on the end due to good balance, technique and mobility

Conor has good loosening of his muscles and connecting ligaments due to good conditioning training

Conor has good knock out power that has been proven in UFC 

Conor has good footwork mechanics with a spring in his step
Conor has good fight reading abilities and self analyzing skills and quick to evaluate and correct when he has the knowledge or solution
Conor is a fighter and a professional

Weaknesses:-


Conor needs to do more work going 12 -15 rounds to build stamina he might need to avoid sex yes at least in the preparation and during the fight to an event, some say it builds testosterone levels that increase strength, I'm unsure here.

Conor needs to run on sand at the beach and swim more ( Iron Man Training)

Conor needs to learn the mechanics of Boxing in close quarter range and conserve energy by doing so
Conor needs to learn to be crisp in the close quarter range
Conor needs to learn to tuck in and strike from those angles hitting areas that wear the body down
Conor needs to think like a Boxer and know the Rules and practice the brain switch from MMA to Boxing in practice and theory so all is kept within muscle memory
These are some quick thoughts straight off the cuff that I came up with just now ( not a deep analysis but a general idea of where my thoughts are at based on what I have read and seen on youtube etc)

If say all this is worked out watch-out, Conor will clean up two divisions in Boxing as well.

All this can be done in a few months not years with the right coaching and knowledge

So watch what happens if he decides too or is allowed.

In my opinion he should rule in both sports but it all comes down to his contract requirements with the UFC he is legally bound to it.


----------



## CB Jones

FighterTwister said:


> In my opinion Conor with a little work and some serious study up on boxing will demolish boxing in 154 - 160Ibs divisions.



No way

I love Conor in mma but in boxing Canelo, Cotto, Triple G And others are far better.


----------



## CB Jones

FighterTwister said:


> A few weeks back I sat for about an hour or so and watched his fights learning about him a little more.



What fights did you watch in an hour or so?


----------



## MA_Student

CB Jones said:


> No way
> 
> I love Conor in mma but in boxing Canelo, Cotto, Triple G And others are far better.


Agreed the boxing champions have been boxing all their life. Mcgregor may have boxed a little in his early days but since then he's been all mma. He hasn't even cleaned up mma there's still loads of people for him to fight


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> I just don't like Paulies style at all.
> 
> A few weeks back I sat for about an hour or so and watched his fights learning about him a little more.
> 
> In my opinion Conor with a little work and some serious study up on boxing will demolish boxing in 154 - 160Ibs divisions.
> 
> Keep in mind he went 10 rounds with Floyd the worlds best.
> 
> So we wait and see what really happens, we here are just speculating!
> 
> I have some reasons for my opinions.
> 
> Strengths:-
> 
> 
> Conor has good physical condition and of a top elite athlete and that was tested in a science lab recently.
> Conor has great long range punching skills, with a good snap on the end due to good balance, technique and mobility
> 
> Conor has good loosening of his muscles and connecting ligaments due to good conditioning training
> 
> Conor has good knock out power that has been proven in UFC
> 
> Conor has good footwork mechanics with a spring in his step
> Conor has good fight reading abilities and self analyzing skills and quick to evaluate and correct when he has the knowledge or solution
> Conor is a fighter and a professional
> 
> Weaknesses:-
> 
> 
> Conor needs to do more work going 12 -15 rounds to build stamina he might need to avoid sex yes at least in the preparation and during the fight to an event, some say it builds testosterone levels that increase strength, I'm unsure here.
> 
> Conor needs to run on sand at the beach and swim more ( Iron Man Training)
> 
> Conor needs to learn the mechanics of Boxing in close quarter range and conserve energy by doing so
> Conor needs to learn to be crisp in the close quarter range
> Conor needs to learn to tuck in and strike from those angles hitting areas that wear the body down
> Conor needs to think like a Boxer and know the Rules and practice the brain switch from MMA to Boxing in practice and theory so all is kept within muscle memory
> These are some quick thoughts straight off the cuff that I came up with just now ( not a deep analysis but a general idea of where my thoughts are at based on what I have read and seen on youtube etc)
> 
> If say all this is worked out watch-out, Conor will clean up two divisions in Boxing as well.
> 
> All this can be done in a few months not years with the right coaching and knowledge
> 
> So watch what happens if he decides too or is allowed.
> 
> In my opinion he should rule in both sports but it all comes down to his contract requirements with the UFC he is legally bound to it.


Soooo...you're main analysis is


Strengths
Good condition

Weakness:
Needs to work on his conditioning...


----------



## KenpoBoxer

FighterTwister said:


> I just don't like Paulies style at all.
> 
> A few weeks back I sat for about an hour or so and watched his fights learning about him a little more.
> 
> In my opinion Conor with a little work and some serious study up on boxing will demolish boxing in 154 - 160Ibs divisions.
> 
> Keep in mind he went 10 rounds with Floyd the worlds best.
> 
> So we wait and see what really happens, we here are just speculating!
> 
> I have some reasons for my opinions.
> 
> Strengths:-
> 
> 
> Conor has good physical condition and of a top elite athlete and that was tested in a science lab recently.
> Conor has great long range punching skills, with a good snap on the end due to good balance, technique and mobility
> 
> Conor has good loosening of his muscles and connecting ligaments due to good conditioning training
> 
> Conor has good knock out power that has been proven in UFC
> 
> Conor has good footwork mechanics with a spring in his step
> Conor has good fight reading abilities and self analyzing skills and quick to evaluate and correct when he has the knowledge or solution
> Conor is a fighter and a professional
> 
> Weaknesses:-
> 
> 
> Conor needs to do more work going 12 -15 rounds to build stamina he might need to avoid sex yes at least in the preparation and during the fight to an event, some say it builds testosterone levels that increase strength, I'm unsure here.
> 
> Conor needs to run on sand at the beach and swim more ( Iron Man Training)
> 
> Conor needs to learn the mechanics of Boxing in close quarter range and conserve energy by doing so
> Conor needs to learn to be crisp in the close quarter range
> Conor needs to learn to tuck in and strike from those angles hitting areas that wear the body down
> Conor needs to think like a Boxer and know the Rules and practice the brain switch from MMA to Boxing in practice and theory so all is kept within muscle memory
> These are some quick thoughts straight off the cuff that I came up with just now ( not a deep analysis but a general idea of where my thoughts are at based on what I have read and seen on youtube etc)
> 
> If say all this is worked out watch-out, Conor will clean up two divisions in Boxing as well.
> 
> All this can be done in a few months not years with the right coaching and knowledge
> 
> So watch what happens if he decides too or is allowed.
> 
> In my opinion he should rule in both sports but it all comes down to his contract requirements with the UFC he is legally bound to it.


So you don't like him so that makes him barely a boxer...um no.
And well done you sat on your *** watching tv...great use of your time lol. Mayweather was the best but by the time he fought mayweather he wasn't. Mayweather hadn't fought in 2 years and is 40 years old and still destroyed mcgregor if mayweather was in his prime it'd be over even quicker. He didnt do well at all mayweather literally played with him and did everything he wanted to him. 

Lol he's an amateur boxer that's all he is any legit pro would put him down easily and he knows it, he's never going to box again he got his 30 million he got what he wanted.

Wow you know how much sex the guy has before fights....that's a bit weird tbh


----------



## FighterTwister

Well you guys missed the "Speculation" part of my post LoL

I'm a fan and I'm going on my gut feeling with this guy and choosing to believe in him - Conor McGregor

It is my personal opinion and I never asked anybody to support my opinion its my free will to decide! LoL

I think he has great potential and with his team SBG Ireland and the vision they have

*John Kavanghs Book -  Win or Learn: MMA, Conor McGregor and Me: A Trainer's Journey eBook: John Kavanagh: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store






All depends how UFC Dana White agrees with all this based on their contractual agreements of course.

But I'm sticking with the belief that Conor can rise to the top fairly quickly if he works at it of course and is allowed under UFC, or if he even wants to........


----------



## CB Jones

CB Jones said:


> What fights did you watch in an hour or so?



You disagreed that you watched fights???


----------



## CB Jones

Why do you dislike me asking what fights you watched?

It was a pretty simple question


----------



## FighterTwister

CB Jones said:


> What video did you watch?



*Turn up the volume and listen carefully.................*





 *  .....**........*


----------



## CB Jones

After thinking about it.  Conor v Paulie might be a fun fight to watch.

It's one Conor could win and then return to mma.

But there is a big difference in fighting a career lightweight/welterweight at the end of his career and fighting the top middleweights in the division.


----------



## Hyoho

I really dont know why some people are not aware of the fact that this is all about money.


----------



## FighterTwister

Hyoho said:


> I really dont know why some people are not aware of the fact that this is all about money.



Well thats obvious, in order to get paid though you have to "PERFORM" and be at the very best of your craft for the bigger picture and more money!

Pro Fighting is a profession like any other......................... "HARD - WORK"!















They are high risk professions due to possible death being unarmed combat sports where blows and strike to the head can cause brain injury and trauma etc


----------



## Hyoho

FighterTwister said:


> Well thats obvious, in order to get paid though you have to "PERFORM" and be at the very best of your craft for the bigger picture and more money!
> 
> Pro Fighting is a profession like any other......................... "HARD - WORK"!
> 
> They are high risk professions due to possible death being unarmed combat sports where blows and strike to the head can cause brain injury and trauma etc



Yes I quite aware of that. So are you one of them or just a fan?


----------



## FighterTwister

Hyoho said:


> Yes I quite aware of that. So are you one of them or just a fan?



I'm just a long time fan of UFC MMA and combat sports!


----------



## jobo

_well it seems to have been the,richest fight in history. The ppv figure are,6 and a half million at a,100 dollars a pop, plus the gate and merchandise.
_
so i wouldn't bet against either a rematch or CM verses another big name boxer, and then a rematch, if he,doesn't gas out this time


----------



## JR 137

jobo said:


> _well it seems to have been the,richest fight in history. The ppv figure are,6 and a half million at a,100 dollars a pop, plus the gate and merchandise.
> _
> so i wouldn't bet against either a rematch or CM verses another big name boxer, and then a rematch, if he,doesn't gas out this time


That fight was $100?  No wonder why I haven't watched boxing nor any other PPV in decades.


----------



## FighterTwister

I found this by Googling  - what John Kavanagh's plans are for his prize fighter Conor McGregor.






He said in an Irish new paper after MAYMAC fight that Conor wont be fighting this year as they take a 10 month break.

They plan to get back into work soon after a small break and learn more techniques and go longer rounds to improve cardio and better prepare Conor for whatever may come.

All very good and is what I was hoping for - I believe in this guy.

Conor needs to work and study more on his art and types of fighting and correct any issues he has by analyzing his tactics.

I also read he cleared 160 Million $$$$ green smacks LoL

So yep he needs to work more on boxing and martial arts on practical and theoretical understanding and smooth out any issuess before entering any fight.

Then he also need to apply to be "Adaptable" in fight and not get hungry for that knock out but wait for the opportunity to do it. imho


----------



## CB Jones

jobo said:


> _well it seems to have been the,richest fight in history. The ppv figure are,6 and a half million at a,100 dollars a pop, plus the gate and merchandise.
> _
> so i wouldn't bet against either a rematch or CM verses another big name boxer, and then a rematch, if he,doesn't gas out this time



It was a $100 in the US.

PPV prices vary from country to country.  And I believe the 6.5 million was global.

Still a huge payoff though.


----------



## CB Jones

FighterTwister said:


> He said in an Irish new paper after MAYMAC fight that Conor wont be fighting this year as they take a 10 month break.
> 
> They plan to get back into work soon after a small break and learn more techniques and go longer rounds to improve cardio and better prepare Conor for whatever may come.



Sounds more like they are gonna sit back and see who dangles the biggest payoff.


----------



## FighterTwister

CB Jones said:


> Sounds more like they are gonna sit back and see who dangles the biggest payoff.



Do you honestly really believe that, it would be better for him now to quit fighting and concentrate on his business investments that are generating enough money as is.

He will study and practice new methods and increase his performance because he loves this as his chosen career and yes of course the money is the influence also but his drive to be the best fighter is his ambition.

Point is he can leave this business if he wants to and the way he has been treated by the community I wouldn't blame him.

Will wait and see.......................


----------



## CB Jones

FighterTwister said:


> Do you honestly really believe that, it would be better for him now to quit fighting and concentrate on his business investments that are generating enough money as is.



Absolutely.

He is a savy businessman and if the right deal comes in front of him he will jump on it.

I would imagine that statement about training new techniques and cardio....is just a subtle way of saying that he is keeping his options open until he gets the deal he wants....But he and his team are smart enough to know to keep striking while the anvil is hot.

He has all the leverage right now.  UFC is between the rock and hard place.


----------



## FighterTwister

CB Jones said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> He is a savy businessman and if the right deal comes in front of him he will jump on it.
> 
> I would imagine that statement about training new techniques and cardio....is just a subtle way of saying that he is keeping his options open until he gets the deal he wants....But he and his team are smart enough to know to keep striking while the anvil is hot.
> 
> He has all the leverage right now.  UFC is between the rock and hard place.



Although I respect you as the person but  I dont agree with you in how you worded the above.

He doesn't have to return if his contract is expired with UFC if its not then he simply has to finish his term with a few fights and his gone into the wind.

How is UFC between a rock and hard place, never their will always be those that want it because they either love martial arts or have no other choice due to economical circumstances or have no other skills or education.

UFC is an open door to oher things hence guys like Conor.

The Boxing business will remain so will the UFC and the Martial Arts business, thats fact. 

Public opinion may want change but fighters have to prove it can change and thats a big task for many fighters also with time constraints between fights weight class etc

The Conor vs Floyd fight was put together in a few months personally it should have been planned for more like a 10-12 month so Conor can specialize more on that being Boxing.

Again this is all public "Speculation" time will tell now what happens............... so we wait............................


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> I found this by Googling  - what John Kavanagh's plans are for his prize fighter Conor McGregor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said in an Irish new paper after MAYMAC fight that Conor wont be fighting this year as they take a 10 month break.
> 
> They plan to get back into work soon after a small break and learn more techniques and go longer rounds to improve cardio and better prepare Conor for whatever may come.
> 
> All very good and is what I was hoping for - I believe in this guy.
> 
> Conor needs to work and study more on his art and types of fighting and correct any issues he has by analyzing his tactics.
> 
> I also read he cleared 160 Million $$$$ green smacks LoL
> 
> So yep he needs to work more on boxing and martial arts on practical and theoretical understanding and smooth out any issuess before entering any fight.
> 
> Then he also need to apply to be "Adaptable" in fight and not get hungry for that knock out but wait for the opportunity to do it. imho


If he's taking a 10 month break they seriously need to strip him of the title. It's already been a year since he won it and had 0 defences if he waits 10 months then by the time ones scheduled and by the time it happens it could be closer to 2 years without a real title fight


----------



## FighterTwister

Well consider we are approaching Christmas event right and if the UFC announces say a fight in mid Jan to mid Feb they will need a few months on that so all in total maybe between May, June or July next year being 2018

Also Conor has been suspended for two months by the IBC for foul blows using Rabbit punches to Floyd's head and also probably advised not to fight due to technical knock out for two months also and Dana is probably agreeing give things a rest for now with all the public negativity around Conor so on.


----------



## jobo

FighterTwister said:


> Well consider we are approaching Christmas event right and if the UFC announces say a fight in mid Jan to mid Feb they will need a few months on that so all in total maybe between May, June or July next year being 2018
> 
> Also Conor has been suspended for two months by the IBC for foul blows using Rabbit punches to Floyd's head and also probably advised not to fight due to technical knock out for two months also and Dana is probably agreeing give things a rest for now with all the public negativity around Conor so on.


i wasn't aware the public was negative to him, quite the contary he did a lot better than most expected and he carries a big wave of support into the fight


----------



## FighterTwister

Well if you weren't aware you weren't following the sequence of events in his career.

There are Fans and Haters of Conor believing he is all fake.

Hence the creation of his T-Shirt to prove the point..........................




*.............*.*..............*


----------



## Steve

Thinking about tonight's fight card, I bet mighty mouse would be an excellent boxer.   I don't think he'd have any trouble with his cardio, either.


----------



## MA_Student

Steve said:


> Thinking about tonight's fight card, I bet mighty mouse would be an excellent boxer.   I don't think he'd have any trouble with his cardio, either.


Yeah shame he's not fighting tonight he's easily the best p4p and one of the most exciting


----------



## Steve

MA_Student said:


> Yeah shame he's not fighting tonight he's easily the best p4p and one of the most exciting


I'm so glad I looked at the card before forking out an money in the ppv.


----------



## CB Jones

FighterTwister said:


> How is UFC between a rock and hard place, never their will always be those that want it because they either love martial arts or have no other choice due to economical circumstances or have no other skills or education.



Because their biggest ppv draw holds all the cards to when and if he comes back.

It is not a secret that UFC is struggling to find guys that can sell PPVs, stay healthy, and/or pass drug screens.

UFC needs Conor way more than Conor needs the UFC.

He has leverage....UFC is between a rock and a hard spot.

And Bellator is slowly coming on.


----------



## CB Jones

Steve said:


> I'm so glad I looked at the card before forking out an money in the ppv.



Yeah I'm sitting this one out as well.

Waiting on Garbrandt v Dillashaw......That's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yes, his not fighting is to bad for the card and every time he fights he puts it all on the line!


----------



## MA_Student

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes, his not fighting is to bad for the card and every time he fights he puts it all on the line!


Sadly I don't think him not fighting would've affected sales much for some reason he doesn't get as much attention even though he's one of the most exciting fighters in the sport


----------



## Steve

MA_Student said:


> Sadly I don't think him not fighting would've affected sales much for some reason he doesn't get as much attention even though he's one of the most exciting fighters in the sport


There's the paradox.  I love watching Mighty Mouse fight.  He just seems to see the world in slow motion.  I also like his professional attitude.  He isn't very good at talking trash, which I consider to be a positive trait.  Contrast him with Conor McGregor and you'll see which one works better. 

Both are top tier fighters who are technical, train hard and have earned what they have achieved.  No doubt about it.  But one guy makes a ton more money than the other, and it's not the guy who is frequently referred to as the best pound for pound fighter in the world, one of the greatest fighters of all time, etc.  It's a puzzle.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MA_Student said:


> Sadly I don't think him not fighting would've affected sales much for some reason he doesn't get as much attention even though he's one of the most exciting fighters in the sport



Probably not because for whatever reason people do not want to pay to watch him fight.  Yet, in my house we love to watch him fight so it is a little strange that he doesn't draw.  Steve is probably right in that he is not controversial and does not trash talk and in that business that counts for a lot!


----------



## FighterTwister

Daaammn......... he just got paid $300 million then hits the pokies and makes another, jackpot, just unbelievable...........watch..............


----------



## FighterTwister

*McGregor's Coach talks Conor's Loss to Mayweather, Cornering Conor, Saw Leonardo Di Caprio Ringside *


----------

